# Phänomen Rechtschreibfehler-Tabu in WoW



## Imba-Noob (5. November 2011)

Es gibt ein Phänomen, das mich schon seit Jahren an der WoW-Community fasziniert. Rechtschreibfehler werden schnell ganz böse kommentiert. Und ich möchte gern wissen warum - unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es in WoW und den dazugehörigen Foren sehr viele Abkürzungen, Umgangssprache, Verniedlichungen, Wortneuschöpfungen, Mehrsprachen (manchmal sogar in einem Wort), Halbsätze und so weiter gibt. Kein Außenstehender kann etwas mit "LF BF 10 CR Mage, Warri, DK" etwas anfangen.
*
 Die Sprache ist in WoW zweitrangig - das hat die Gemeinschaft selbst so geschaffen - und am wichtigsten ist, was gemeint ist. *Daher frage ich mich, warum insbesondere bei kleineren Fehlern, Tippfehlern oder Flüchtigkeitsfehlern oft eine "Welle" gemacht wird. Ich möchte anmerken, dass ich es natürlich für wichtig halte, dass man sich vernünftig artikulieren kann und dass ein gewisses Maß an Rechtschreibung, auch im Spiel, wünschenswert ist. Es gibt viele Fälle, die auch ich "schlimm" finde. Aber ich finde, dass man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen muss. Weiterhin möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich mir hier eine echte Diskussion wünsche und es mir keinesfalls um Beleidigungen, Lustig machen et cetera geht. 

Mir geht es darum, herauszufinden, warum es manchen Spielern so unglaublich wichtig ist oder *ob da etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt*. Geht es vielleicht auch darum, sich wichtig zu machen? Oder andere schlecht zu machen? Oder weil man mit dem Inhalt nicht einverstanden ist und eine andere Meinung hat? 

Auffällig häufig entdecke ich Rechtschreibflames in Artikeln von der buffed-de-Redaktion. Anstatt auf den Inhalt eines oft mehrere Seiten umfassenden Artikels einzugehen, regen sich Leser über offensichtliche Tippfehler, die durch die Alltagshektik in einer Redaktion entstanden sind und bei Entdecken auch sicherlich geändert werden, auf. Des Weiteren kann ich mich an einen Kommentar von mir erinnern, der kritisch war und prompt wurde ich wegen meiner schlechten Rechtschreibung geflamed. Das Dumme war nur, dass mein Beitrag einwandfrei war, wie auch der Chefredakteur bestätigt hat. Interessant finde ich auch, dass manche dieser Kommentatoren in ihren Flames selbst Fehler einbauen. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder Protagonisten, bei denen ich die Kritik berechtigt finde oder die ich nachvollziehen kann: Bei manchen Verfassern kann man kaum erkennen, was sie eigentlich meinen und Wörter wie "Shadowrouge" sehen einfach blöd aus. Ich denke jedoch, dass man dabei nicht vergessen sollte, dass WoW nur ein Spiel beziehungsweise ein Hobby ist. 

Was meint ihr zu dem Thema? Warum gibt es so viele Rechtschreibflames, was steckt dahinter? Ich jedenfalls glaube nicht, dass es sich nur um Spieler handelt, die gerade den Deutsch-LK hinter sich haben und denen es ach so wichtig ist, dass auch jeder die Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrscht.


----------



## Nisbo (5. November 2011)

Mal abgesehen von den Deutschlehrern die es hier bzw in wow evtl gibt sind die meisten bestimmt bloß "kleine Leuchten" die ansonsten nicht wahrgenommen werden und sich so versuchen wichtig zu machen, man ist ja anonym da kann man sich ja alles erlauben.

Und das man versucht sich mit Beleidigungen/Flames zu rechtfertigen wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat das ist ja auch nix neues.


----------



## Lakor (5. November 2011)

Wie immer im Leben, ist es abhängig von der Situation. Ich zähle zu den besagten Deutsch-LKlern, allerdings flame ich deswegen niemanden (grade da ich oft selber blau, und deshalb nicht in der Lage zu schreiben bin ;D). 


Allerdings muss man definitiv sagen, dass manche Leute so dermaßen schlecht schreiben, dass man ihnen, zu Gunsten der Bildung, am liebsten das Spielen verbieten würde. 
Oft tut es so sehr in den Augen weh, dass man sich denkt, dass solche Leute am besten nochmal die Schule und nicht die Feuerlande besuchen sollten. Und ich rede nicht von dämlichen Seit/Seid Fehlern, welche noch gewissermaßen zu verzeihen sind, auch wenn ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann^^


----------



## Sartosa (5. November 2011)

Langeweile.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. November 2011)

Das Problem ist wohl nicht auf auf WoW zu beziehen ^^.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es zwei Arten von Rechtschreibfehlern gibt.
Die einen sind die, wo kalr ist, dass derjenige eignetlich richtig schreibne kann und es nur Flüchtligkeitsfehler sind.
Die anderen siend die, wo klahr isst, das die Leute doch liber ein wenig besser in der Schuhle aufgepast hätten.

Rechtschreibung ist elementar wichtig für das tägliche Leben und wenn ich Bewerbungen lese, in denen im Anschreiben pro Satz mindestens ein Fehler ist, mache ich mir garnicht erst die Mühe den Lebenslauf anzuschauen


----------



## Nexus.X (5. November 2011)

"WoW-isch" ist eine Sprache für sich, dass stimmt definitiv und ich kann auch keine Flames diesbezüglich nachvollziehen, genauso wenig wie bei offensichtlichen Fehler aus reiner Eile. Allerdings überträgt sich das ganze ja auch auf den essentiellen Teil der Sprache - wie simples Deutsch/Englisch - und ab dem Punkt zieht dann auch der Satz "es ist nur ein Spiel" nicht mehr. Wenn man es im Spiel permanent verhaut und Stunde um Stunde die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, etc. schleifen lässt überträgt sich das unweigerlich auf die eigene Schreibweise ... inwiefern das ausschlaggebend ist sei mal dahin gestellt, aber es hinterlässt definitiv Narben.
Was ich allerdings weit nerviger finde sind völlig* unnötig* entstande Fehler wie verkorkstes D-englisch o.Ä. ... Wenn man nicht fähig ist "Rogue" zu schreiben, sollte man es bei "Schurke" belassen, kriegt man "unterstes Niveau" nicht auf die Reihe, schreibt man schlicht "mieses Verhalten".

Rechtschreibfehler an sich sind normale, menschliche Fehler die jedem passieren ... ab einem gewissen Punkt wird es dann aber doch bedenklich.

PS: Mal von dem Problem der Rechtschreibung/... an sich abgesehn, bringt die ständig Flamerei diesbezüglich allerdings garnichts. Denkt denn wirklich irgendjemand dass jemand das Wörterbuch auswendig lernt nur weil Hanz Franz im Forum rumgrölt von wegen Augenkrebs?!
Mir persönlich ist meine Zeit viel zu schade, ständig jeden Schmarrn den irgendwer von sich gibt zu richten wenn es sowieso für Nichts ist.
Entweder mein zeigt diesbezüglich Eigeninitiative oder eben nicht, aufzwingen kann man es ja keinem ... im Gegenteil, wenn es versucht wird, wird aus Protest das Gegenteil gemacht, kennt man ja irgendwoher. 

PS²: Was die Buffed-Beiträge und dergleichen angeht finde ich es in Ordnung wenn auf Fehler hingewiesen wird, selbstredend im passenden Tonfall.
Von Schriften einer relativ populären Internet-Seite kann man schon ein gewisses Maß an Kompetenz und Hingabe erwarten und ich denke auch nicht, dass die Redakteure es einem übel nehmen wenn man ihnen hilft diese entsprechend zu gestalten. Vorrausgesetzt man kommt nicht mit: "omfg, l2schreiben ihr pfeifen".


----------



## LoveThisGame (5. November 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Deutschlehrern die es hier bzw in wow evtl gibt sind die meisten bestimmt bloß "kleine Leuchten" die ansonsten nicht wahrgenommen werden und sich so versuchen wichtig zu machen, man ist ja anonym da kann man sich ja alles erlauben.
> 
> Und das man versucht sich mit Beleidigungen/Flames zu rechtfertigen wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat das ist ja auch nix neues.



unsere gildenchefin ist hauptberuflich lehrerin ! das unverständliche kauderwelsch im chat würde darauf jedoch keine rückschlüsse zulassen


----------



## Vanitra (5. November 2011)

Nunja, wenn sich jemand mal verschreibt oder ein Buchstabe verrutscht, ist es kein Problem und stört niemanden. Geflamet wird erst dann wenn deutlich erkennbar ist das derjenige keine Ahnung hat wie Wörter geschrieben werden und sie so schreibt wie man sie spricht. Manchmal ist es einfach lustig weil es lustig klingt, manchmal find es aber ein wenig traurig.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. November 2011)

Jaja, die WoW'sche Rechtschreibung.

Bei manchen Exemplaren habe ich manchmal schon das Bedürfnis, ihnen zu erklären, dass Konrad _Dude_n dieses große Buch nicht zusammengestellt hat um sie zu ärgern, sondern um ihnen zu helfen. Aber es gibt nun mal Leute die darauf achten und die, die es nicht tun. Das kann einerseits der Faulheit oder schlichtem "Nicht-gelernt-haben" geschuldet sein. Auch kann die Rechtschreibung durchschnittlich gut sein und ein paar Worte fallen aufgrund der seltenen Benutzung trotzdem aus dem Raster. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung: solange man halbwegs verständlich klar machen kann, was man will und der Gegenüber kein Hieroglyphenbuch zur Entschlüsselung braucht, geht das alles in Ordnung.

Wenn man sich jedoch den den Generationenschnitt vor Augen hält und an die ganzen Rechtschreibreformen denkt, kann man zumindest einem der Teil Leute keinen Vorwurf machen.

Das schöne an WoW ist, durch viele Abkürzungen, Vereinfachungen etc., dass man sich durch gute Rechtschreibung und einen halbwegs ausformulierten Satz bereits von der breiten Masse abheben kann. Das mache ich beispielsweise bei der Raidsuche so - und es funktioniert gut.
Denkt man an die Vorurteile (Kiddies, Assis und was es nicht alles geben soll...) und die besonders harten Fälle im Handelschat, und liest neben 3 Zeilen langem Abkürzungsgewusel mal einen vollständigen Satz, dann bewerte ich persönlich die Person, die den kompletten Satz geschrieben hat, sowohl spielerisch als auch im Umgang mit anderen Spielern, in der Regel höher als die anderen Handelschatschreiber.
Für mich dient es unter anderem also einer Art "Vorauswahl".

Mag sein, dass das jetzt nicht auf alle Personen zutrifft und das Mancher das für fragwürdig hält da Rechtschreibung nicht zwangsläufig von Intelligenz etc. abhängt, aber so habe ich mir das angewöhnt und kann es auch nicht ablegen.


----------



## Super PePe (5. November 2011)

Sprache ist einfach das Wichtigste. Diese bedarf einer Genauigkeit. Was nützt dir der Gedanke, der beste Inhalt, wenn man alle Halber, durch Verletzungen ihrer Regeln, bei der Aufnahme dieses Inhaltes ins Stocken kommt.
Gerade ein Chat wie in WoW kann dazu beitragen die Lese- und Schreibkompetenz zu steigern. Durch Korrekturen lernt man. Nun leben wir aber in einer Gesellschaft in der viele kaum Sozialkompetenz besitzen. Ob es nun durchs Elternhaus versäumt wurde oder durch verspätete sozialen Kontakt spielt keine Rolle. Dieses fehlende Feingefühl hindert einen auf der eine Seite seine Sprachen weiterzuentwickeln (Kritik anzunehmen) und andererseits fehlt die reflektierte Kritik, also das äußern von Kritik ohne persönlich zu werden. WoW wird auch und vorallem von vielen 9-15 Jährigen gespielt. Und Kinder sind nunmal untereinander grausam, ohne es wirklich wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Dweezie (5. November 2011)

Ich gehöre zu denen die sich irgendwie den, ich nenn es mal typischen Forenschreibstil, angewöhnt haben. Dies hat nichts mit WoW zu tun. Bei mir kommt es öfters vor das ich einfach Groß/Kleinschreibung ignoriere. Wer das gleichsetzt mit Blödheit oder ähnliches, ok, das ist dann sein Problem. Ich finde das gehört, in einem gewissen Rahmen dazu, das man nicht immer hyperkorrekt darauf achtet.

Was ich leicht störend finde sind ganz übelst zu lesende Sachen wo wirklich nichts mehr passt und die Verursacher mit dem Argument kommen sie hätten eine Schreibschwäche, wären Legastheniker oder ähnliches. Ja es gibt diese Menschen und das ist auch kein Problem, aber die, die ich kenne, versuchen wenigstens durch Schreibüberprüfung usw etwas ihre Schwäche zu kaschieren. Den meisten die mit diesen Argumenten kommen unterstelle ich einfach nur das es ein Alibibekenntniss ist.

Die andere Kategorie ist einfach nur, ja ich sag es so Krass, Dummheit, Faulheit.
Also wenn mal Satzbau, Groß/Klein, Satzzeichen, Absätze usw vernachlässigt werden finde ich das nicht schlimm denn für mich gehört das irgendwie zur Schnelllebigkeit der Forumsprache dazu. Wer Guides oder ähnliches verfasst sollte gehauer hinschauen was er da macht, gibt genug Hilfsprogramme, verstecken hinter sogenannte "Schwächen" sind für mich kein Argument denn jeder der die hat kann Hilfsmittel verwenden.

Wer unterwegs ist und sich über Rechtschreibflames profilieren muss und meint andere jetzt mit ihrem "Wissen" zu belehren ist auch in einer anderen Weise ein armes Würstchen das zwar nicht das Problem hat wie die geflamten aber eben ein anderes und das finde ich genauso störend und unpassend.


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. November 2011)

Spannendes Thema
Ich persönlich glaube ja das alle WoW Spieler einen Mutter Theresa Komplex haben und ihrer gesamten Umwelt helfen möchten. Wenn jetzt jemand eine schlechte Rechtschreibung aufweißt sehen sich die WoW Spieler praktisch dazu in der Pflicht dem armen Menschen auf seine Irrtümer hinzuweisen damit er es im "richtigen Leben" nicht auch falsch macht.

Spaß bei Seite. 
Es liegt glaub ich einfach in der Natur des Menschen andere auf ihre Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, einfach wegen dem Gefühl besser zu sein als der andere. 
Ich flame auch gerne wegen Rechtschreibung (ich flame aber auch gern wegen jeglichen anderen Dingen) aber auch erst wenn mir auffällt das der Schreibende eine riesen Bildungslücke hat oder einfach nur sturz besoffen ist.

Wenn man sich in der virtuellen Welt bewegt, sei es jetzt im Forum, im Spiel, bei Facebook oder im Chat unterhält man sich hauptsächlich durch geschriebenes Wort. Dieses sollte man auch beherrschen.

Ich selber komme gebürtlich nicht aus Deutschland, habe es aber trotzdem irgendwie geschafft mir vernünftigen Deutsch anzueignen, wenn ich dann manchmal so Flachpfeifen sehe die so schreiben als hätten sie noch nie eine Schule von innen gesehen werd ich einfach leicht böse das man diese schöne Sprache praktisch mit Füßen tritt.


----------



## Lakor (5. November 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Spannendes Thema
> Ich persönlich glaube ja das alle WoW Spieler einen Mutter Theresa Komplex haben und ihrer gesamten Umwelt helfen möchten. Wenn jetzt jemand eine schlechte Rechtschreibung aufweißt sehen sich die WoW Spieler praktisch dazu in der Pflicht dem armen Menschen auf seine Irrtümer hinzuweisen damit er es im "richtigen Leben" nicht auch falsch macht.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite.
> ...




Sehr schönes Statement, beim ersten Abschnitt habe ich mir schon eine passende Hasstirade mit Bezug auf die menschliche Psyche überlegt; Glücklicherweise war es dann doch nicht ernst gemeint  

Ich würde mich hier aber jedem anschließen, dass der Verfall der Sprache nicht einfach so hinzunehmen ist. Wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist, ist alles in Ordnung, da darf man dann auch mal in Foren oder grade beim Chatten Kleinigkeiten wie Interpunktion etc vernachlässigen.

Allerdings sollten sich nicht alle ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Ich zum Beispiel habe mein Abitur im Deutsch Lk Gut bestanden, ich würde mich also als des Deutschen mächtig deklarieren. Wenn ich ingame mal anders schreibe, heißt das aber nicht, dass es für jeden so ein Freifahrtsschein sein sollte. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht jedes Wort falsch schreibe, sondern allerhöchsten Buchstabendreher etc entstehen. 

Diskussionen wie "seit/seid" sind da noch die, welche am wenigsten schlimm sind, da kann man sich dann auch mal vertun. Achja: SeiT bei ZeiT (vielleicht hilfts ja wem  )

Doch es gibt Verstöße welche weit tragischer sind. Wenn manche Worte wirklich vollkommen falsch geschrieben werden, dann ist das einfach nicht mehr in Ordnung. Wenn es Flamer gibt, ist es meist wirklich nur Arroganz des Flamenden, doch muss man sagen, dass es teils angebracht ist. 
Schade ist es nur, dass die Leute, welche regelmäßig auf ihre Fehler hingewiesen werden, nie eine Lehre daraus ziehen, da ja sehr viele so schreiben und wirklich kaum einer Hochdeutsch spricht. Wenn jeder ingame Hochdeutsch spräche, dann wäre die Differenz der Richtigkeit auch höher und die Leute würden eventuell mal in der Schule etwas mehr aufpassen. Gut, bei manchen ist das eventuell vertan, da sie schon aus der Schule raus sind, da ist es dann einfach nur noch traurig.


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2011)

Dweezie schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu denen die sich irgendwie den, ich nenn es mal typischen Forenschreibstil, angewöhnt haben. Dies hat nichts mit WoW zu tun. Bei mir kommt es öfters vor das ich einfach Groß/Kleinschreibung ignoriere. Wer das gleichsetzt mit Blödheit oder ähnliches, ok, das ist dann sein Problem. Ich finde das gehört, in einem gewissen Rahmen dazu, das man nicht immer hyperkorrekt darauf achtet.
> 
> *Was ich leicht störend finde sind ganz übelst zu lesende Sachen wo wirklich nichts mehr passt und die Verursacher mit dem Argument kommen sie hätten eine Schreibschwäche, wären Legastheniker oder ähnliches. Ja es gibt diese Menschen und das ist auch kein Problem, aber die, die ich kenne, versuchen wenigstens durch Schreibüberprüfung usw etwas ihre Schwäche zu kaschieren. Den meisten die mit diesen Argumenten kommen unterstelle ich einfach nur das es ein Alibibekenntniss ist.*
> 
> ...



Gabs vor langer zeit mal einen der hier unterwegs war. Argumentierte immer mit einer schreibschwäche, aber verriet sich einfach dadurch das er schwere worte wie auch den begriff der schreibschwäche einen namen gibt ohne jedigliche probleme schreiben konnte... komisch das er nur in wow wie ein idiot geschrieben hatte aber in den anderen foren sektionen ganz normal schreiben konnte. 

Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das der abkürzungsdschungel schon in der anfangszeit von wow eingezug gehalten hat. Klar klingt Höhle des Wehklagens genial oder Burg Schattenfang, nur leider kam es sehr schnell in mode daraus HDW und BSF zu machen und das breitete sich doch sehr schnell aus.


----------



## Cantharion (5. November 2011)

Genauso schlimm wie seit/seid und andere Rechtschreibfehler finde ich diese "wir reden jetzt alle mal denglisch weil das so cool ist"-Mentalität.
"übel fett für meinen twink 15k absorb kann man dass in arena usen?" (zitat aus meiner 70er twinkgilde.)
"ist ein loose (alleine für solche dummen Aussagen die wirklich JEDER erkennen kann - und dann auch noch grottig falsch geschrieben sollte man denjenigen mit einem Englischlexikon verprügeln"
und einer der schlimmsten WoW-Phänomene: gogogog
Nichtnur dass man wirkt wie ein hysterisches Kind, ich finde es hört sich wenn man es vorliest auch an als ob sich das letzte bisschen Resthirn verflüssigt hat und gerade aus den Ohren rausfließt. (besonders "gut" in Kombination mit überhöhten Ausrüstungsanforderungen)


----------



## jamirro (5. November 2011)

Ganz klare Sache, es tut einem in den Augen weh was man da manchmal so zu lesen vorgesetzt bekommt!!!

Stellt euch mal vor ihr müsst einem Kunden/ Geschäftspartner eine Rüge oder dergleichen schreiben und der hat 5 Rechtschreibfehler drinnen. Sowas ist ein NoGo, die Rüge wirkt lächerlich. Ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler kann passieren, aber was man vorallem in Foren vorgesetzt bekommt ist manchmal einfach eine Frechheit.
Wir haben in der Schule gelernt, dass man, bevor man etwas verschickt (damals noch in Briefform) noch einmal den Text durchliest und Korrekturen anbringt wo notwendig.

Ein besonderes Ärgernis finde ich die shatzi - Sprache die sich durchzusetzen scheint auf Facebook, Netlog und ähnlichen Seiten. Ein bekannter Lehrerkollege meint, es werde deshalb so geschrieben damit die Rechtschreibfehler eben nicht mehr auffallen weil jeder so schreiben kann wie er es für gut befindet.  

Wenn man schon eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, lässt man jemanden anders den Text durchlesen oder man macht C&P und fügt es schnell in ein Rechtschreibprogramm ein.

Womit wir beim Thema Legastheniker wären. Viele sind ja mittlerweile Legastheniker, scheint eine Modeausrede für Schreibschwäche zu sein. Beim einen oder anderen mag das sogar sein, aber die Mehrheit benutzt Legasthenie nur als Aussrede. Hätte man früher mehr Wert auf Rechtschreibung gelegt (Eltern) so wäre das bei vielen anders herausgekommen. Wer viel liest (besser nicht in Foren), der weiss wie die Wörter auszusehen haben wenn sie geschrieben werden!! Lesen bildet....!


----------



## - Malakay - (5. November 2011)

Was viele nicht erkennen oder begreifen ist, das WOW Weltweit gespielt wird 

und das auch Leute aus Ostereich,Schweiz und bestimmt noch einigen anderen, 

nicht nur EU-Ländern, auf Deutschen Servern spielen und somit auch mal in Deutschen Foren posten.

Nicht Jeder lernt Deutsch, nur weil er mal ne Frage hat.


----------



## jamirro (5. November 2011)

- schrieb:


> Was viele nicht erkennen oder begreifen ist, das WOW Weltweit gespielt wird
> 
> und das auch Leute aus Ostereich,Schweiz und bestimmt noch einigen anderen,
> 
> ...




Ich glaube diejenigen kann man gut aus der Meute herausfiltern - meist geben sie sich eh zu erkennen.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2011)

Also ich gehöre auch zu denen die sich über mangelnde Rechtschreibung auch mal aufregen können...

Ihr müsst mal Unterscheiden. Niemand flamed jemanden wegen Flüchtigkeits- oder Tippfehlern. Das passiert, ist ganz normal und auch total Schnuppe. Aber man kann ja teilweise deutlich unterscheiden ob sich jemand vertippt oder einfach nur mit einer einfachen Umgangssprache schreibt, oder ob tatsächlich massive Defizite in der Rechtschreibung vorhanden sind.

Und da denke ich mal das ein paar weniger Stunden vor dem Rechner und mehr vor den Hausaufgaben nicht verkehrt sind. Das Problem betrifft ja meist junge Spieler.




Nexus.X schrieb:


> Allerdings überträgt sich das ganze ja auch auf den essentiellen Teil der Sprache - wie simples Deutsch/Englisch - und ab dem Punkt zieht dann auch der Satz "es ist nur ein Spiel" nicht mehr. Wenn man es im Spiel permanent verhaut und Stunde um Stunde die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, etc. schleifen lässt überträgt sich das unweigerlich auf die eigene Schreibweise ... inwiefern das ausschlaggebend ist sei mal dahin gestellt, aber es hinterlässt definitiv Narben.



Joa ziemlich genau auf den punkt gebracht.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

Vertipper sind Vertipper und kommen gerade in Chats natürlich gerne vor. 
Es gibt aber auch Kameraden die unter aller Sau schreiben. Und es liegt einfach nur daran, dass es ihnen scheiss egal ist.
Ich denke schon dass die Leute es schon wissen sollten, wenn das nicht ankommt. In ein paar Jahren werden sie vermutlich dankbar sein.


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2011)

Wenn wir vom forum wieder kurz aufs spiel schwenken muss ich sagen das auf dieses thema bezogen "ogogogo" einfach nzr daneben ist. Wenn man so etwas schon schreibt reicht ein einfaches "go" ja auch. 

Das selbe wenn man dann noch weiter auf die argumentation anderer achtet. Je schlechter sie da stehen desto graußiger wird der geschrieben erguss bzw auswurf. Kann man auch ganz gut hier erkennen, es gibt viele die sind definitiv "scheiße" in deutsch. Verzeiht die ausdrucksweise aber wenn man den Thread anschaut wo einer für die zugangsquest für eine raid ini nachfragte, oder auch einige andere threads dann sieht man was ich meine. 

Dann gibt es aber die wo zwar argumentieren können, aber langsam die lust beziehungsweise die freundlichkeit verlieren und dann anfange einfach so zu schreiben wie das gehirn es grade denkt. Ist auch oft vorgekommen hier. 


Im guten und ganzen. Wenn man nicht in der lage ist einfache sätze zu schreiben die sinn ergeben... sollte man es sein lassen!


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Wenn wir vom forum wieder kurz aufs spiel schwenken muss ich sagen das auf dieses thema bezogen "ogogogo" einfach nzr daneben ist. Wenn man so etwas schon schreibt reicht ein einfaches "go" ja auch.



Auch das würde ich schon als unhöflich erachten (unabhängig vom Rechtschreibthema) 

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass man in der Lage sein sollte ganze Sätze zu schreiben.


----------



## Schnulfi (5. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl nicht auf auf WoW zu beziehen ^^.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es zwei Arten von Rechtschreibfehlern gibt.
> Die einen sind die, wo kalr ist, dass derjenige eignetlich richtig schreibne kann und es nur Flüchtligkeitsfehler sind.
> Die anderen siend die, wo klahr isst, das die Leute doch liber ein wenig besser in der Schuhle aufgepast hätten.
> ...



Ich bin gerade total irritiert. Waren das Flüchtigkeitsfehler in deinem Beitrag oder pure Absicht? Deine Sätze drei und vier beißen sich mit deiner Aussage "Rechtschreibung ist elementar wichtig für das tägliche Leben". Oder sollte ich ein paar Schritte weiterdenken, um dann schlussfolgern zu können, dass Beiträge in WoW-Foren gar nicht wichtig sind? Immerhin sollten dir, da du anscheinend Bewerbungen Korrektur liest, derartige Fehler nicht passieren.


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2011)

Schnulfi schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade total irritiert. Waren das Flüchtigkeitsfehler in deinem Beitrag oder pure Absicht? Deine Sätze drei und vier beißen sich mit deiner Aussage "Rechtschreibung ist elementar wichtig für das tägliche Leben". Oder sollte ich ein paar Schritte weiterdenken, um dann schlussfolgern zu können, dass Beiträge in WoW-Foren gar nicht wichtig sind? Immerhin sollten dir, da du anscheinend Bewerbungen Korrektur liest, derartige Fehler nicht passieren.



Ich denke mal er hat sie aus Ironie eingebaut. Da sie als beispiele in seinem text doch einen sinn ergeben


----------



## Rabaz (5. November 2011)

Gegen Rechtschreibfehler habe ich nix, ich bin weder Lehrer noch kleinlich. Aber in wow finde ich es schon wirklich extrem manchmal. Und da gibt es Sachen die mir einfach körperlich weh tun (Z.B. "der Gildenboni") und da nehme ich mir das Recht mich dagegen mit einem Spruch oder einer Verbesserung zu wehren. Wenn die Leute mir ihr blödes Gestammel zumuten, dann ist es nur fair, wenn ich ihnen quasi im Gegenzug ein kleines geflame meinerseits zumute.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2011)

Schnulfi schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade total irritiert. Waren das Flüchtigkeitsfehler in deinem Beitrag oder pure Absicht?



Ich glaube er wollte das ganze damit verdeutlichen und auch ein wenig durch den Kakao ziehen. Aber es gibt ja immer wieder Leute die denken, Ironie sei ein Landstrich in Süd-Frankreich


----------



## Foxx313 (5. November 2011)

Um gleich direkt auf das Thema zu kommen.
Oft ist das schon katastrophal wenn da Leute schon arg Probleme haben selbst die einfachsten Wörter richtig zu schreiben.
Aber ständig dieses rumgeflame von wegen "Das wird so geschrieben und nicht so" nervt echt tierisch.
Ob nun hier bei Buffed zu den Berichten oder in WoW.
In meinen Augen sind das Leute die sich einfach nur wichtig machen wollen so nachdem Motto "Seht her wie schlau ich bin".
Genauso wenn in den Channels immer die "Du bekommst doch Hartz4" Debatte los geht und dann irgendeiner in den Raum wirft "Tja ich bin Student",ist auch so eine Sache als sei der als Student irgendwie ein besserer Mensch -.-

So eingebildete Leute können mir irgendwie nur Leid tun.


----------



## Heynrich (5. November 2011)

Teilweise echt grauenvoller Schwachsinn, der hier gepostet wird. 
Als ob wir hier in der WoW-Gemeinschaft dafür verantwortlich sind, dass andere Menschen, die wir wahrscheinlich nie im Leben irgendwo treffen werden, ordentlich deutsch können.

"Sie werden irgendwann dafür dankbar sein, dass wir sie darauf hingewiesen haben". Ganz ehrlich ... so ein Quatsch.
Das sind einfach nur Ausreden um die Leute fertig zu machen, und sich selbst besser fühlen zu können.

Wenn ihr das so gerne macht, dann fangt doch lieber gleich in der Nachbarschaft an. Geht doch zur Gruppe, die immer hinten an der Hausecke steht und versucht ihnen klar zu machen, dass "Ey yo aldeaaarrrrr ich schwör!" kein deutsch ist. Ach nee, da hat man ja zu schnell eine gefangen, das is gefährlich. Im Wohnzimmer anonym übers Internet is viel sicherer. Hauptsache zunder geben!

Was bilden sich manche Menschen eigentlich ein, sich unentwegt in das Leben anderer einmischen zu müssen? Das is ja nicht nur bei Rechtschreibflames so... ach, ich schweife ab.


Zum Thema: Wer nicht richtig schreiben kann, ist sich dessen in der Regel selbst bewusst und solang er das nicht selbst ändern will/kann, bringts auch nichts so ein Fass deswegen aufzumachen.



Ei..ich hab heut nen schlechten Tag, ich geh mir n Würstchen kaufen...


----------



## Annovella (5. November 2011)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> buffed-de-Redaktion



Es heißt buffed.de-Redaktion, du vollb00n lolz! IXDEH




...



Nein mal ehrlich. Ich finde den Thread höchstinteressant und kann dazu auch einiges beitragen - meiner Meinung nach - denn die Situation habe ich tagtäglich. 
Wann passiert es? Richtig, wo es am Besten passieren kann, nach Foren:
Random BGs.

Jeden Tag spiele ich einige BGs und versuche dort möglichst perfekt taktischen Ansagen zu machen, sowie "inc"-Ansagen und der gleichen. Beispielsweise stehe ich als Hordler im Eisblutturm und dort kommen 1-2 Allis an. Dort sage ich frühzeitig erstmal wortwörtlich "inc icebloodtower 2, sollt ich packen". Mitten im Kampfgeschehen kommen aber noch einmal 1-2 Allis hinzu, seien es "Stealther" oder welche, die so gelaufen sind das ich sie wärend ich darauf achte das die anderen zwei nicht tappen nicht bemerkt habe, dann wird es hektisch. Mit allen mitteln die mir meine Klasse gewährt hinder ich die 4 am tappen und schreibe ebend "nebenbei" noch schnell, dass ich doch dringend hilfe benötige. Gefühlte 1,5 Minuten später - als keine Hilfe kam und mein Durchhaltevermögen dem Ende zuneigt schreibe ich noch einmal etwas wie "omg warkm komt denn kener", durch die extreme hektik die herscht und zusätzlich noch durch die mangelnde Unterstützung und dessen genervte Enttäuschung fehlen mal ganz gern einige Buchstaben oder der Satzbau ist nicht "Schuldeutsch" und anstatt vllt. dann noch einmal jemand herkommt, melden sich erstmal 1-5 Personen zu Wort die meine Rechtschreibung kritisieren. Klar.. im BG hat man auch nichts besseres zutun als auf perfekte Rechtschreibung zu achten und/oder über diese zu disskutieren...

Sage ich mal Taktiken an, wie z.B. "5 leude ma fix icewingtower tappen und deffen" oder im Auge "scheißt auf die Flag, nehmt n 3. tower ein" mit (denkt euch am besten noch paar Fehler aus) Rechtschreibfehlern, gehen zwar z.T. auch Personen auf die Ansage ein in Form von Umsetzung, aber andere haben nichts besseres zutun als dort wieder eine provokante Disskussion anzuzetteln... da fässt man sich echt am Kopf.

Dazu sage ich einfach immer nur, das dies ein Spiel ist wo man möglichst schnell (Re-)Agieren muss - auch in Form vom Chat und im eifer des Gefechts auch selbstverständlich Fehler passieren können. Darauf hin kommen wieder so unterqualifizierte Antworten wie "ja komm red dich nicht raus schreib ma net soviel sondern spiel lieber" ... und meistens wenn dieser Kommentar fällt schaue ich auf die Statistiken und sehe bspw. 20:1 Statistik bei 3 Flaggen getappt und TopDD mit 1/3 mehr Schaden als der zweite, aber joooow mach ma mehr DMG! 

Fazit: Es gibt viele dämliche Personen in WoW, die offensichtlich WoW nur spielen um andere zu provozieren.


----------



## Maxamir (5. November 2011)

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid,

das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.

Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen.

Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems. Ehct ksras! Das ghet wicklirh!

Quelle: http://john-mit-h.blog.de/2005/08/04/ehct_ksras_das_ghet_wicklirh


----------



## Gormogon (5. November 2011)

Maxamir schrieb:


> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid,
> 
> das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.
> 
> ...




ej und wie mans lesen kann  nice ! schöne idee das einzubringen


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. November 2011)

also auf WoW bezogen ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen oder es geht unter wenn die leute im /sng mit gravirenden Fehlern nach etwas suchen.

Das Problem an sich denke ich liegt am Internet, wenn man in einem Chat sei es mIRC, chat4free, lycos oder weis der Teufel unterwegs ist wird die Rechtschreibung an sich Igoriert. Man Tippt was man denkt, unabhängig von Groß oder Kleinschreibung. Diese ich nenne sie mal "möchteger Lehrer" die beispielsweise in WoW unterwegs sind und einen zurecht weisen möchten haben es selber nicht gerade besser drauf, ggf haben gerade diese Personen im Schulfach "Deutsch" eine 3 oder schlechter. 

Klar kein Mensch ist Perfekt, aber wenn man weis was derjenige damit sagen möchte ist es doch ok.

Gravirende Rechtschreibfehler sind mir noch nie bei anderen Personen untergekommen und wenn weise ich sie Persönlich (also im /whispe) darauf hin und prangere sie nicht öffentlich an.

mfg


----------



## Caps-lock (5. November 2011)

> Ich bin gerade total irritiert. Waren das Flüchtigkeitsfehler in deinem Beitrag oder pure Absicht? Deine Sätze drei und vier beißen sich mit deiner Aussage "Rechtschreibung ist elementar wichtig für das tägliche Leben". Oder sollte ich ein paar Schritte weiterdenken, um dann schlussfolgern zu können, dass Beiträge in WoW-Foren gar nicht wichtig sind? Immerhin sollten dir, da du anscheinend Bewerbungen Korrektur liest, derartige Fehler nicht passieren.



Ähm ja die Fehler waren Absicht ^^.
Ich dachte das wäre daran erkenntlich, dass ich beim ersten Beispiel einfach nur Buchstaben vertauscht habe, was einfach passieren kann, wenn man schnell tippt.
Die Worte im 2. Satz könnten zufällig Beispiele sein, für Menschen die in der ersten Klasse geschlafen haben.

Das soll nicht abwertend klingen und ich habe Respekt vor jedem Menschen egal was er arbeitet, aber in bin der Meinung, dass man auch im Halbschlaf auf der Hauptschule zumindest die Basics der Rechtschreibung gelernt haben sollte.
Und es macht genau keinen Unterschied, ob man sich als Arzt, Stahlarbeiter, Friseur oder Verkäufer blamiert, durch Unkenntnis .


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2011)

Foxx313 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind das Leute die sich einfach nur wichtig machen wollen so nachdem Motto "Seht her wie schlau ich bin".
> ...
> So eingebildete Leute können mir irgendwie nur Leid tun.



Naja ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, aber das was ich meistens bringe ist konstruktive Kritik und nicht irgendein Geflame und so krieg ich das eigentlich auch immer von anderen mit. Ich denke das die, welche sich so geben wie du meinst wahrscheinlich selber keine 2 Sätze gerade schreiben können...


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. November 2011)

Kann auch schnell vorkommen, dass man sich mal vertippt.
Im Handelschannel ist es am schlimmsten. Aber das ist ja auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wer Trolle sucht findet sie im Handelschannel. Das heißt nicht, dass alle die im Tradechannel schreiben Trolle sind - aber die meißten negativ-aggressiven Reaktionen stammen von Trollen.

Das beste sind jedoch Rechtschreibfehler von Rechtschreib-Flamern. ^^


----------



## Tuetenpenner (5. November 2011)

Motivation. Rechtschreibung ist wichtiger als WoW.Ich freue mich zumindest immer wenn ich korrigiert werde. Dann lerne ich daraus und mache den selben Fehler nicht wieder.



J_0_T schrieb:


> Wenn wir vom forum wieder kurz aufs spiel schwenken muss ich sagen das auf dieses thema bezogen "ogogogo" einfach nzr daneben ist. Wenn man so etwas schon schreibt reicht ein einfaches "go" ja auch.


Ist das selbe Phänomen wie "!!!!111". Solche Fehler fließen mit der Zeit in den Internetslang ein.^^


In Chats ist es aber wahrscheinlich schon seit Erfindung selbiger gängig Grammatik und Groß/Kleinschreibung zu ignorieren.Aber bei Fehlern wie "kucken" finde ich schon, dass man denjenigen freundlich darauf hinweisen sollte.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Motivation. Rechtschreibung ist wichtiger als WoW.Ich freue mich zumindest immer wenn ich korrigiert werde. Dann lerne ich daraus und mache den selben Fehler nicht wieder.
> 
> 
> Ist das selbe Phänomen wie "!!!!111". Solche Fehler fließen mit der Zeit in den Internetslang ein.^^
> ...



Naja deutschlitsch darauf hinweisen klingt wieder so, als wären wir wieder nur am flamen und uns über jeden lustig machen der nicht weiß was Verballhornung bedeuten mag...


----------



## Schnulfi (5. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ähm ja die Fehler waren Absicht ^^.
> Ich dachte das wäre daran erkenntlich, dass ich beim ersten Beispiel einfach nur Buchstaben vertauscht habe, was einfach passieren kann, wenn man schnell tippt.
> Die Worte im 2. Satz könnten zufällig Beispiele sein, für Menschen die in der ersten Klasse geschlafen haben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt erneut mehrmals den Original-Beitrag gelesen... ganz ehrlich: ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl wäre hilfreich gewesen, ich finde deine Absicht doch recht schwer inhaltlich deutbar  Aber immerhin: ich habe es gelesen und verstanden... zumindest hatte ich die richtige Option erkannt. Aber mit deiner Erklärung dazu: sehr schöner Beitrag!


----------



## Theopa (6. November 2011)

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach immer auf die Situation an. Wenn man wie oben erwähnt gerade im Kampf ist, bleibt keine Zeit für ein "Entschuldigung, ich könnte hier eventuell Hilfe gebrauchen", da reicht ein "hlep!" (ja, genau so) auch aus.
Im Handelschat sehe ich es aber anders. Niemand kann behaupten so unglaublich in Eile zu sein, dass er einen Satz aus 5 Wörtern nicht noch einmal durchlesen kann bevor er ihn von sich gibt. 

Ich kommentiere Rechtschreibfehler normalerweise nicht, sondern ärgere mich still darüber. Mich stört es einfach, wenn eine Sprache in dem Maß zerstört wird wie man es oft in Chats findet. Und nebenbei wird der "ogogo seit ihr imer noch nich da???ß" - Schreiber damit irgendwann Probleme haben. Einige Korrektoren an Schulen und Universitäten ziehen standartmäßig mal einen Punkt (oder mehrere, je nach Bewertungssystem) ab wenn die Rechtschreibung zu kreative Ausmaße annimmt. Auch bei den schon erwähnten Bewerbungen kann es negative Auswirkungen haben. 
Wer immer und immer wieder falsche Schreibweisen verwendet wird irgendwann nicht mehr merken, dass es eben nicht Reperatur heißt....

Zurück zum Thema (BTT zu schreiben wäre wohl kontraproduktiv  ): 
Ich denke, dass es zu so vielen negativen und aggressiven Kommentaren wegen Rechtsschreibfehlern kommt, da ein MMO dafür eine ideale Plattform ist.
Wer im Chat mit einigen wenigen Leuten schreibt, wird diese nicht wegen einem Fehler anschnauzen, das täte dem Gespräch wohl nicht gut. In Foren werden die Kommentare auch weniger, da inzwischen wohl jeder Zweite das berühmte "Hans" - Bild als Antwort posten würde. Nur in MMOs ist die Situation (fremde Leute, Langeweile, keine Möglichkeit Bilder zu posten) noch gut für die Flamer.


----------



## Super PePe (6. November 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Teilweise echt grauenvoller Schwachsinn, der hier gepostet wird.
> Als ob wir hier in der WoW-Gemeinschaft dafür verantwortlich sind, dass andere Menschen, die wir wahrscheinlich nie im Leben irgendwo treffen werden, ordentlich deutsch können.
> 
> "Sie werden irgendwann dafür dankbar sein, dass wir sie darauf hingewiesen haben". Ganz ehrlich ... so ein Quatsch.
> ...



Doch genau da muss man ein Fass auf machen. Da es hier um Erhalt geht. 

oda alta wiehlste ihrgähnwahn än hirnkaschparllä bäkohmen wail jäda däeine tänke had? kappitschä äh un nunä schreip ih meine tocktorarbäd zu comanikationferhahltän ihmm tzwischenmännlischen ferhalden im wäb 2punktnoll untar tem Ditel: "drä mahl drä is nine un ike mach mihr di wält wie sieh mihr gefählt - un wen duh misch ferpessert dahn mah ik dir mässa du kackflähmnup"


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> "Sie werden irgendwann dafür dankbar sein, dass wir sie darauf hingewiesen haben". Ganz ehrlich ... so ein Quatsch.
> Das sind einfach nur Ausreden um die Leute fertig zu machen, und sich selbst besser fühlen zu können.



Das Forum bietet übrigens eine automatische Zitierfunktion. Dann musst Du sowas nicht verfälscht abtippen


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Forum bietet übrigens eine automatische Zitierfunktion. Dann musst Du sowas nicht verfälscht abtippen




Hahaha Tikume ich liebe dich! 




Schnulfi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt erneut mehrmals den Original-Beitrag gelesen... ganz ehrlich: ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl wäre hilfreich gewesen, ich finde deine Absicht doch recht schwer inhaltlich deutbar  Aber immerhin: ich habe es gelesen und verstanden... zumindest hatte ich die richtige Option erkannt. Aber mit deiner Erklärung dazu: sehr schöner Beitrag!



 Es war eindeutig zu erkennen und es sollte nur wenige geben die es nicht verstanden haben, mach dir keine sorgen...  War alles rischdisch 

Und die, welche es nicht verstanden haben sind sowieso unterprivilegierte Untermenschen und haben diese Pointe gar nicht verdient... Wir sind nämlich was besseres...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (6. November 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Es kommt meiner Meinung nach immer auf die Situation an. Wenn man wie oben erwähnt gerade im Kampf ist, bleibt keine Zeit für ein "Entschuldigung, ich könnte hier eventuell Hilfe gebrauchen", da reicht ein "hlep!" (ja, genau so) auch aus.
> Im Handelschat sehe ich es aber anders. Niemand kann behaupten so unglaublich in Eile zu sein, dass er einen Satz aus 5 Wörtern nicht noch einmal durchlesen kann bevor er ihn von sich gibt.


Auch das finde ich nicht schlimm. Aber ich würde ihn korrigieren, wenn jemand das selbe Wort wiederholt falsch schreibt. Denn dann muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er es nicht besser weiß.


----------



## corpescrust (6. November 2011)

Ich finde es eine Unart, Menschen im Chat hinsichtlich ihrer Rechtschreibung zu verbessern oder der Lächerlichkeit preis zu geben.
Und Nein, dass ist in anderen MMO weit weniger ausgeprägt.

Man weiß nie wer hinter so einer Tastatur sitzt .
Manche Menschen haben nun mal eine Rechtschreibschwäche ,dass heißt nicht, dass sie dumm sind, oder nicht aufgepasst haben.
Andere Menschen haben erst sehr spät im Leben, Lesen und Schreiben gelernt, ist gar nicht so selten.
Wenn so jemand die Energie und den Mut aufbringt ,sich dieser Herausforderung zu stellen,ist das eine riesige Leistung.
Dieses sollte dann mit Häme, sondern mit Anerkennung bedacht werden.

Nicht jeder, ist wohl behütet und unter optimalen Bedingungen aufgewachsen !


----------



## corpescrust (6. November 2011)

Ich finde es eine Unart, Menschen im Chat hinsichtlich ihrer Rechtschreibung zu verbessern oder der Lächerlichkeit preis zu geben.
Und Nein, dass ist in anderen MMO weit weniger ausgeprägt.

Man weiß nie wer hinter so einer Tastatur sitzt .
Manche Menschen haben nun mal eine Rechtschreibschwäche ,dass heißt nicht, dass sie dumm sind, oder nicht aufgepasst haben.
Andere Menschen haben erst sehr spät im Leben, Lesen und Schreiben gelernt, ist gar nicht so selten.
Wenn so jemand die Energie und den Mut aufbringt ,sich dieser Herausforderung zu stellen,ist das eine riesige Leistung.
Dieses sollte dann mit Häme, sondern mit Anerkennung bedacht werden.

Nicht jeder, ist wohl behütet und unter optimalen Bedingungen aufgewachsen !


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2011)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Unart, Menschen im Chat hinsichtlich ihrer Rechtschreibung zu verbessern oder der Lächerlichkeit preis zu geben.
> Und Nein, dass ist in anderen MMO weit weniger ausgeprägt.
> 
> Man weiß nie wer hinter so einer Tastatur sitzt .
> ...



Ich kenne persönlich auch jem. der LäGasrHeniker ist, daher kann ich das so gut unterscheiden. Niemand, wirklich Niiieeemand macht sich darüber lustig, oder versucht eben diese zu KorÄgieren

Na und?

Es geht uns um die, welche wirklich keinen Plan haben... ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (6. November 2011)

> Manche Menschen haben nun mal eine Rechtschreibschwäche ,dass heißt nicht, dass sie dumm sind, oder nicht aufgepasst haben.Andere Menschen haben erst sehr spät im Leben, Lesen und Schreiben gelernt, ist gar nicht so selten.



Zum ersten Punkt:

Ja es gibt Legastheniker, aber das ist in meinen Augen wie ADHS (was jetzt ja jedes Kind hat) in vielen Fällen nur eine Ausrede.
Man kann das sehr gut in den Griff kriegen wenn man will und es vernünftig behandelt wird. Bei nem Kumpel von mir wurde damals in der ersten Klasse von den Lehren gesagt: Der Typ hat SO dermaßen Probleme mit Legastenie, der kann froh sein, wenn er später mal ne Postkarte schreiben kann....
Knapp 20 Jahre später hat er eine Ausbildung, sein Abitur und ein abgeschlossenes Studium.
Wenn man Wikipedia glauben kann, sind 4% aller Schüler von einer Legasthenie betroffen, davon nur ein kleiner Bruchteil schwer und davon ist nur ein Bruchteil nicht ordentlich behandelbar.
Jetzt halten wir uns mal einen typischen Chat vor Augen wie er in Stormwind auftritt...
Soviele Leute KÖNNEN garnicht eine unbehandelbare Rechtschreibschwäche haben. Also heißt das für mich dann einfach, dass es ihnen nicht so wichtig ist eine ordentliche Schulausbildung zu haben.

Zum zweiten Punkt:
Ja es gibt durchaus Menschen die erst spät Schreiben und Lesen gelernt haben.
Deutschlandweit gibt es seit ca. Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts die allgemeine Schulpflicht.
Von daher dürfte das Problem nicht eigenverschuldet nur Leute betreffen die über 160 Jahre alt sind und ausländische Mitbürger, die erst im jugendlichen Alter eingewandert sind.
Aber auch im letzteren Fall gilt einfach, dass wenn man in einem Land leben möchte, einfach zwingend darauf angewiesen ist, sich halbwegs sinnvoll ausdrücken kann.
Ich hab in meiner Studienzeit genug in WGs gewohnt (und die Zeit möchte ich niemals missen) mit Kamerunern, Chinesen, Russen und Spaniern um sagen zu können, dass mit etwas bemühen eine sinnvolle Kommunikation IMMER möglich war .

Das ist doch die selbe doofe Ausrede wie
: Schatz bohr bitte mal ein Loch in die Wand, ich bin eine Frau und hab keine Ahnung von Technik...


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

Leute, die ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben oder bei denen klar ist, dass sie sich null Gedanken darüber gemacht haben, ob ein anderer den Text nun zum Verständnis 3x lesen muss, "spreche" ich schon an. Es ist einfach eine gewisse Form von Respekt gegenüber dem Leser. Wenn mich dessen Meinung aber nicht interessiert, dann muss ich auch garnicht erst etwas posten.

Und wenn in WOW eines der genannten Kürzel falsch geschrieben wird, dann wird ja erst recht ge"flamed".

Ich sage nichts, wenn jemand nun versehentlich mal "sein vater starb, weil..." schreibt (Vater klein). Aber wenn ich einen Text dieser Art lesen muss, dann verweise ich schon auf Rechtschreibung.
"...und dan its sein vater gestroben und sein sohn hat dann mit eibem scwhert den knchohen darchen aus den eis gelohelt...."

Oder so was (habe ich gerade unter den Threads auf der ersten Seite gesehen).
"Account Gespert dursch hacker HILFE?" - So etwas auch noch als Thread-Überschrift? Finde ich ehrlich gesagt unmöglich. G/r/s/H/, (5 Fehler und ein insgesamt einfach unvollständiger "Satz").
Wenn ich sowas in ein Forum stelle, dann darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn jemand auf Rechtschreibung / Gegenlesen / Satzbau verweist.

In den USA gibt es nicht umsonst bereits bei öffentlichen Fragen an Entwickler, Magazine, etc. folgenden Zusatz: "Nutzer, die ihre Fragen in korrekter Schreibweise an uns richten, werden bei der Beantwortung bevorzugt behandelt."


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2011)

Warum haut ihr immer 'sich über eine Schwäche' oder 'über einen lustig machen' (aka Stefan Raab like) mit Verbessern, um es das nächste Mal besser zu machen, in einen Topf. Undifferenziert kann man ja nicht mehr durchs Leben gehen.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Manche Menschen haben nun mal eine Rechtschreibschwäche ,dass heißt nicht, dass sie dumm sind, oder nicht aufgepasst haben.



Um die geht es ja gar nicht


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um die geht es ja gar nicht



Ganz genau... Es scheint ja anscheinend total viele Rechtschreibnazis zu geben, wenn ich das alles mal deuten darf


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2011)

Wir haben eine Gestalt auf dem Server, welche spieltechnisch recht schwach ist, nichts wirklich erreicht hat (was ja gar nicht schlimm ist), aber ständig den Handelschannel belagert.

In jedem Satz sind dabei so viele Rechtschreibfehler, das er durchaus von vielen Leuten für einen Troll gehalten wird. Leider weiß man bei manchen "Themen" dann nicht, was man davon halten soll.

Da geht es dann z. B. darum, das wir unseren "Kindern" nicht bestimmte Kunststoffe geben sollten, da diese noch nicht erforscht sind.

Man weiß dann einfach nicht, wieso er davon spricht. Alkohol könnte durchaus ein Grund dafür sein...

Von vielen Leuten wird er auf jeden Fall ständig beleidigt.


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. November 2011)

Nun, es gibt wohl viele Gründe. 

Erstens: wie immer - anonymität im Internet. Ich kann rumsauen und habe keinerlei Konsequenzen zu erwarten, da anonym. 

Zweitens: dir offensichtliche Ignoranz einiger Poster, die mich dann auch ärgert und zum flamen veranlasst. Postings wie hier schon
 	oft gesehen: "Wälche Klase sol ich zoggn ?" regen mich einfach auf. _(Das ist übrigens nur ein extremes Beispiel^^)_
 	Der Poster hat offensichtlich kaum Zeit den Thread mal zu "überlesen", will aber im Gegenzug das ich mehr Zeit aufbringe,
 	mir über ihn Gedanken zu machen, als er selbst. 

Drittens: WOWisch ist schwer. Ich verstehe halt auch nicht warum im /1 einer schreibt "Worrie sucht BF Clasrun" wenn es ihm doch 
 	offensichtlich an Englschkenntnissen mangelt. Er hätte auch "Krieger sucht BF Klassenrun" schreiben können. _(Ja, run schreibt
 	echt jeder "Lauf" wäre jetzt doch zu viel gewesen^^)_ von anderen Worthülsen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.

Und noch was Kommentare wie _"Es scheint ja anscheinend total viele Rechtschreib*nazis* zu geben"_sind wieder ein Beispiel _zu 1.
_Weißt so einer überhaupt was er da schreibt ? Das ist eine übelste Beleidigung und am Thema vorbei. Den meisten hier geht es ja 
nur um die TOTALE Missachtung der Sprache, nicht um ein paar kleine Fehlerchen, die macht jeder. Aber Hauptsache mal eine fette
Beleidigung ins Forum geworfen, das macht für den ganzen Tag stark...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2011)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Phänomen, das mich schon seit Jahren an der WoW-Community fasziniert. Rechtschreibfehler werden schnell ganz böse kommentiert. Und ich möchte gern wissen warum


Das kann ich Dir sagen und einige andere haben es ja auch schon getan. Ein Forum ist KEIN Livechat. Man hat Zeit beim verfassen seiner Sätze. Man kann, nachdem man geschrieben hat, noch einmal querlesen. Jede Tastatur hat zudem eine Backspace- bzw. auf deutsch Rückschritt-Taste, welche das Löschen einzelner Buchstaben oder ganzer Wörter/ Sätze gestattet. Und zu guter Letzt gibt es in diesem Forum eine Editier-Funktion, mittels welcher man bereits getätigte Fehler beliebig oft berichtigen kann. Was sagt uns das jetzt? Diese Sammlung an nützlichen Umständen gewährleistet, ja verlangt geradezu nach wenigstens einigermaßen sauber verfassten Zeilen.

Ich persönlich möchte doch, dass mein Geschreibsel wahrgenommen und von anderen Lesern verinnerlicht sowie darauf reagiert wird... logisch, sonst würde ich mir die Zeit sparen, hier zu schreiben. Und jetzt die Frage: Welcher Post wird wohl eher "für voll" genommen? Jener, der klingt als hätte ihn ein geistig gesunder, rechtschreibtechnisch halbwegs Begabter geschrieben? Oder der wirre Kauderwelsch, welcher eher das Nachdenken fördert aus welcher Sonderschule der Schreiberling denn nun wieder ausgebrochen ist als dass man sich mit dem Inhalt befasst?

Es wird ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, vorm Klick auf Absenden wenigstens mal den eigenen Text zu überfliegen. Niemand ist perfekt und jeder macht mal (Tipp-)Fehler, das steht ja gar nicht infrage. Nur bei manchen Texten könnte "Achtung, fremschämen" als Überschrift gut passen und derjenige tut sich damit schließlich selbst keinen Gefallen. Ich verweise passend zu dem Text in meiner Signatur, der Kamerad verdeutlicht das ganz anschaulich.



Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Kein Außenstehender kann etwas mit "LF BF 10 CR Mage, Warri, DK" etwas anfangen.


Ich bin ein "Innenstehender" und mir stehen trotzdem die Haare zu Berge, wenn ich sowas lesen muss.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

Wer verbessert, steht halt einige Sekunden im Mittelpunkt, das ist das, was halt alle wollen.

_Kein Außenstehender kann etwas mit "LF BF 10 CR Mage, Warri, DK" etwas anfangen._
Muss ja auch kein Außenstehender was mit anfangen, mir reicht diese Info im Spiel völlig aus und ich weiß, was der Schreiber damit 
erreichen möchte.


----------



## Gnorfal (7. November 2011)

> Kein Außenstehender kann etwas mit "LF BF 10 CR Mage, Warri, DK" etwas anfangen.


Das ist aber nun wirklich leicht:

"*L* ach*F *lash*B *eim*F *ahrer: *10* *CR* onen bietet jemand für einen Magier und einen Krieger aus *D *änemar *K*

Auf Sachen wie "..hat mir wer.." oder "...wer hat *den* etwas Wasser für mich.." antworte ich im Chat immer nur:

"Schantall, komm wech bei die Asis und bring die Fahrad vor Tür im Keller!"


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2011)

Ich habe mich mal für einen FFS-Raid gemeldet. Und wie die Annonce versprach, habe ich auf alles gewürfelt, was Spieler voller Gier aus den Leichen wühlten.
Bald fragte mich auch der Plündermeister warum ich als Plattenträger auf gebundene Lederteile würfle. Ich sagte ihm dann das ich es verkaufen will. Er habe ja für "free for sale" gesucht. Was dann im Chat abging muss man nicht wiedergeben. Da war noch "Noob", "lern lesen" und "Wichser" die harmlosen Wortmeldungen. 

Das ist das Ergebnis wenn man Menschen nicht verbessert. Hier ist jede Bedeutung der Worte hinfällig.


----------



## Technocrat (7. November 2011)

Mangelhafte Rechtschreibung ist Ausdruck mangelhafter geistiger Disziplin, oder, wie es der amerikanische Philosph Edward Smith so schön gesagt hat: "Unscharfe Sprache zeugt von unscharfem Denken". Insofern sollten solche, die nicht einmal etwas so Einfaches wie richtiges Schreiben hinkriegen, dankbar dafür sein, das ihre Fehler offengelegt werden, damit sie sich verbessern können.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

Technocrat denkt verschwommen!


----------



## Uratak (7. November 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mangelhafte Rechtschreibung ist Ausdruck mangelhafter geistiger Disziplin, oder, wie es der amerikanische Philosph Edward Smith so schön gesagt hat: "Unscharfe Sprache zeugt von unscharfem Denken". Insofern sollten solche, die nicht einmal etwas so Einfaches wie richtiges Schreiben hinkriegen, dankbar dafür sein, das ihre Fehler offengelegt werden, damit sie sich verbessern können.



Größter Bullshit in der Geschichte der Menschheit diese Aussage. Nicht nur von Dir sondern auch von Edward Smith! Einige der besten Physiker können nicht richtig schreiben - diesen Menschen unscharfes Denken vorwerfen ... ich weis nicht.

Das Gehirn ist ein multifunktionales Organ mit Stärken und Schwächen. Das Sprachzentrum ist ein Teil davon. Nur weil Du nicht sowas einfaches wie einen Handstand auf einem Barren machen kannst, bist Du noch lange kein Bewegungskrüppel. Nur weil Du nicht den Lichtbrechungswinkel von einem Sonnenstrahl auf einen eben Wasseroberfläche korrekt schätzen kannst bist Du geistig beschränkt. Es gibt für diverse Menschen wichtigere Dinge als fehlerfrei zu schreiben - unser Gehirn bietet diese Möglichkeit. Was wir wozu nutzen ist uns selber überlassen bzw. beeinflusst durch diverse Faktoren in der Entwicklung.

Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass gerade die deutsche Sprache einige Winkelzüge mit sich bringt. Es ist nicht so, dass nur Randgruppen und ausländische Menschen damit Probleme haben - selbst unser "Volk" hat damit diverse Probleme. Sprechen, Sprache und diese dann auch noch Schreiben ohne Fehler - dafür studieren Leute. Nur mal als Randinfo!

Schaut euch mal an Eurem Arbeitsplatz um. In Eurer Familie. Selbst in der Schule. Nirgendwo wie im Netz wird man für Rechtschreibfehler und allg. unwichtige Belange so abwertent attackiert. Das Problem im Netz ist, dass es ohne große Konsequenzen und anonym bleibt. Würde jedem neben Beitrag, neben jedem Spieler einfach nur ein korrekter Vorname stehen und ein Passbild dieser Person, würde das Netz 300% freundlicher werden. In Spielen wie in WoW sollte das eingenommene Geld dann noch für einen "Sozialen Umgangston GM" gestellt werden. Ach was wäre es schön zu sehen um wieviel die Manneskraft diverser Leute schrumpfen würde, was das "Flamen" angeht.


----------



## Technocrat (7. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das Problem im Netz ist, dass es ohne große Konsequenzen und anonym bleibt. Würde jedem neben Beitrag, neben jedem Spieler einfach nur ein korrekter Vorname stehen und ein Passbild dieser Person, würde das Netz 300% freundlicher werden. In Spielen wie in WoW sollte das eingenommene Geld dann noch für einen "Sozialen Umgangston GM" gestellt werden.


Eieiei, Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen. Da kommt jemand mit der Freiheit nicht klar.


Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: von mir aus darf jeder so schreiben, wie er will - das ist seine Freiheit. Und ich werde seine geistigen Kräfte danach beurteilen, wie er schreibt - das ist meine. Du aber willst Deine Ansichten darüber, wie man sich zu verhalten habe, anderen aufzwingen, sogar mit bezahlten Erzwingern. Und das nennt man Faschismus.


----------



## Gnorfal (7. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> *...Nur weil Du nicht den Lichtbrechungswinkel von einem Sonnenstrahl auf einen eben Wasseroberfläche korrekt schätzen kannst bist Du geistig beschränkt.* ...
> *...um wieviel die Manneskraft diverser Leute schrumpfen würde, was das "Flamen" angeht.*...



Der Lichtbrechungswinkel von einem Sonnenstrahl *auf einer ebenen Wasseroberfläche *ist korrekt geschätzt 127,4.

Was bitte hat Manneskraft mit Flamen zu tun?


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. November 2011)

Was meinst du wieviele Leute sich einen darauf runterholen wenn sie jemanden einen richtig krassen Diss reingedrückt haben


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2011)

Kommt doch immer auf Situation und die Fehler an. Ich nehme im Spiel oder hier im Forum auch nicht jede Rechtschreibregel total ernst. Aber wenn wirklich so Fehler wie "Ahtmospäre" passieren, ja, dann mache ich den Betroffenen darauf aufmerksam, denn ich finde einfach, so viel Deutschkenntnisse darf man von jedem verlangen. Oder wenn generell Buchstaben verdreht oder gar ganz weggelassen werden. Da habe ich in der Tat kein Verständnis für und bin da der Miesepeter, wozu ich auch stehe. Denn es ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, nach dem Schreiben, seinen Text noch einmal zu lesen. Dadurch werden die meisten Fehler vermieden.

Die Abkürzungen sind ein völlig anderes Thema und aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## freezex (7. November 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mangelhafte Rechtschreibung ist Ausdruck mangelhafter geistiger Disziplin, oder, wie es der amerikanische Philosph Edward Smith so schön gesagt hat: "Unscharfe Sprache zeugt von unscharfem Denken". Insofern sollten solche, die nicht einmal etwas so Einfaches wie richtiges Schreiben hinkriegen, dankbar dafür sein, das ihre Fehler offengelegt werden, damit sie sich verbessern können.



Ich denke kaum das dieser Edward Smith das so gemeint hat wie du das interpretierst, allerdings finde ich auch das das Zitat ein wenig zu stark verallgemeinert.
Aber wenn ich mich mal darauf einlasse: Die Rechtschreibung allein macht nicht die Sprache.

Ich bin legasteniker, kurzum habe eine Rechtschreibschwäche, in der Allgemeinbildung habe ich allerdings in Aufsätzen zu 50% die note 2erreicht (eigentlich ne 5 aber nach Schweizer Notensystem), dabei hat der Inhalt 3/6 der Ausruck und die Satzform 2/6 und die Rechtschreibung 1/6 ausgemacht.
Bei der Rechtschreibung habe ich oft null punkte erreicht trotzdem wurde ich oft für meine Aufsätze gelobt.

Wie vorhin auch schon jemand geschrieben hat, man weis nicht wer hinter dem Computer sitzt.

Und allgemein zum Thema:
Rechtschreibeflams finde ich was vom letzten. In gewissen fällen kann man sicher darauf hinweisen, vor allem wen der Inhalt durch zu viele Rechtschreibefehler nicht mehr ersichtlich ist. Aber auch ich wurde schon wegen ein Paar gross/klein Schreibfehlern oder mal einem Buchstabendreher oder so als dumm dargestellt.
In solchen fällen kann man dann bei der Korrektur auch nicht von einem Gefallen reden. Wenn ich die Rechtschreibung besser beherrschen will gehe ich in einen Deutschkurs, hier reicht es mir wenn ich in einem vernünftigen mass kommunizieren kann, den das Forum ist für alle wow Spieler gedacht, nicht nur für die Deutschexperten.


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2011)

Legastheniker besitzen eine Leseschwäche aus der dann eine Rechtschreibschwäche¹ folgt nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Weiter kann man diese Disposition vorbeugen². Dies beinhaltet auch eine Berichtigung von Fehlern - landläufig in diesem unterirdischen Threat auch Flame genannt und mit eben jenen belustigenden Flame gleichgesetzt zur Diskussion gestellt. Was uns wiederum zu dem Zitat von Edward Smith bringt.

¹+² Darum führt verstärktes Lesen zu einer Steigerung der Sprachfähigkeit und des Wortschatzes und damit zwangsweise zu einer besseren Rechtschreibung. Sollte man jedoch verstärkt massive Verletzungen sowohl im schriftlichen Sprachbild, wie auch in der Phonetik, lesen/hören, werden eben jene Fehler gefestigt (und da spielt es keine Rolle ob jemand Legastheniker ist).
Bringt man also den Legastheniker ins Spiel, sollte man für ein genaues und fehlerfreies Schreiben einstehen und ihn nicht vorschieben um weitere Sprachvergewaltigungen zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Gnorfal (8. November 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviele Leute sich einen darauf runterholen wenn sie jemanden einen richtig krassen Diss reingedrückt haben



0, zumindest hoffe ich das bei den über 18 jährigen.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 0, zumindest hoffe ich das bei den über 18 jährigen.


Ehrlich gesagt wär ich mir da manchmal nicht so sicher. Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht.


----------



## Heynrich (8. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Forum bietet übrigens eine automatische Zitierfunktion. Dann musst Du sowas nicht verfälscht abtippen



Das war das kein verfälschtes Abtippen eines Zitats, es war eine O-Ton Verallgemeinerung und zielte nicht auf einen speziellen Post.


----------



## kaerlon (8. November 2011)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Phänomen, das mich schon seit Jahren an der WoW-Community fasziniert. Rechtschreibfehler werden schnell ganz böse kommentiert. Und ich möchte gern wissen warum - unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es in WoW und den dazugehörigen Foren sehr viele Abkürzungen, Umgangssprache, Verniedlichungen, Wortneuschöpfungen, Mehrsprachen (manchmal sogar in einem Wort), Halbsätze und so weiter gibt. Kein Außenstehender kann etwas mit "LF BF 10 CR Mage, Warri, DK" etwas anfangen.
> *
> Die Sprache ist in WoW zweitrangig - das hat die Gemeinschaft selbst so geschaffen - und am wichtigsten ist, was gemeint ist. *Daher frage ich mich, warum insbesondere bei kleineren Fehlern, Tippfehlern oder Flüchtigkeitsfehlern oft eine "Welle" gemacht wird. Ich möchte anmerken, dass ich es natürlich für wichtig halte, dass man sich vernünftig artikulieren kann und dass ein gewisses Maß an Rechtschreibung, auch im Spiel, wünschenswert ist. Es gibt viele Fälle, die auch ich "schlimm" finde. Aber ich finde, dass man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen muss. Weiterhin möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich mir hier eine echte Diskussion wünsche und es mir keinesfalls um Beleidigungen, Lustig machen et cetera geht.
> 
> ...



Wichtigtuerei, Angeberei und Dummheit sind die Gründe für solch ein Verhalten. Genauso ist es im RL mit Mobbing.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2011)

kaerlon schrieb:


> Wichtigtuerei, Angeberei und Dummheit sind die Gründe für solch ein Verhalten. Genauso ist es im RL mit Mobbing.



Blödsinn.


----------



## superaugapfel (8. November 2011)

naja muss beruflich auf meien rechtschreibung ahcten da wow nur ein spiel ist und in verbindung zu mir nur ein hobbie ist bei dem ich relaxe ist es mir recht latte aller dings schreib ich auch nicht loose oder lose oder wie auch immer
in diesem sinne


----------



## Stevesteel (8. November 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> naja muss beruflich auf meien rechtschreibung ahcten da wow nur ein spiel ist und in verbindung zu mir nur ein hobbie ist bei dem ich relaxe ist es mir recht latte aller dings schreib ich auch nicht loose oder lose oder wie auch immer
> in diesem sinne



Müllermilch Vanille!


----------



## Mayestic (8. November 2011)

meine ausrede ist konzentrationsmangel.

es ist oft so das ich wie man hier wieder schön sehen bzw lesen kann ohne zeichen und ohne groß- und kleinschreibung auskomme. 
ich bin mir sooft sicher das ich richtig getippt habe aber oftmals sehe ich z.b. das ich wieder müll geschrieben habe. 
ich schreibe etwas anderes als ich es denke. sone art freud´scher fehler.

manchmal wechsle ich ganze wörter aus und mein getipptes ergibt wahrlich keinerlei sinn mehr.
ich habe mich sogar schonmal dabei erwischt das ich meinen eigenen text nicht mehr lesen konnte bzw den tieferen sinn nicht erkennen konnte. 
ich tippe einen tag vorher ne textwall in irgendein forum und als ich am nächsten tag sehen wollte wieviele minuse und flames ich bekommen habe bemerke ich das ich meinen eigenen getippten text nicht lesen konnte weil ich andauernd ganze wörter vertauscht habe. 
meistens sind die wörter ähnlich. ich habe jetzt beim korrekturlesen zweimal korrigiert weil ich "ich" geschrieben habe und "ist" gemeint war. 

erklären kann ich mir das nicht so richtig aber es stört mich auch nicht oft. 
aber mir fällt es umgekehrt manchmal auch nicht auf.
ich lese das geschreibsel eines anderen und verstehe es 100%ig und merke dann plötzlich das er lauter fehler eingebaut hat.
die hat mein hirn aber beim ersten mal lesen garnicht registriert. ich habe sie einfach überlesen und mein hirn hat mir vorgegaukelt die wörter wären korrekt. 
ich hatte dafür auch mal einen text iwo gesehn in irgendeinem hirnjogging-trainer aber ich finde ihn nicht mehr. 
ein text der vor fehlern nur so strotzte aber unser hirn sich die buchstaben so dreht das sie sinn ergeben obwohl sie so garnicht geschrieben stehn.

Nun hab ich was dazu gegooglet aber da ich den fachbegriff nicht kenne kann ich immer noch nicht sagen was es genau ist. aber hier ein beispieltext den wohl die meisten lesen können obwohl da nur mist steht.

_*Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist, dass der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.

Gemäß einer Studie einer englischen Universität ist es nicht wichtig, in welcher Reihenfolge die Buchstaben in einem Wort sind, das einzige was wichtig ist, ist dass der erste und der letzte Buchstabe an der richtigen Positions sind. Der Rest kann ein totaler Blödsinn sein, trotzdem kann man ihn ohne Probleme lesen. Das ist so, weil wir nicht jeden Buchstaben einzeln lesen, sondern das Wort als gesamtes. 




*_


----------



## freezex (8. November 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Legastheniker besitzen eine Leseschwäche aus der dann eine Rechtschreibschwäche¹ folgt nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Weiter kann man diese Disposition vorbeugen². Dies beinhaltet auch eine Berichtigung von Fehlern - landläufig in diesem unterirdischen Threat auch Flame genannt und mit eben jenen belustigenden Flame gleichgesetzt zur Diskussion gestellt. Was uns wiederum zu dem Zitat von Edward Smith bringt.
> 
> ¹+² Darum führt verstärktes Lesen zu einer Steigerung der Sprachfähigkeit und des Wortschatzes und damit zwangsweise zu einer besseren Rechtschreibung. Sollte man jedoch verstärkt massive Verletzungen sowohl im schriftlichen Sprachbild, wie auch in der Phonetik, lesen/hören, werden eben jene Fehler gefestigt (und da spielt es keine Rolle ob jemand Legastheniker ist).
> Bringt man also den Legastheniker ins Spiel, sollte man für ein genaues und fehlerfreies Schreiben einstehen und ihn nicht vorschieben um weitere Sprachvergewaltigungen zu rechtfertigen.



Also wenn ich von einem Flame rede dann rede ich nicht von einer einfachen Berichtigung, sondern vor allem von Beleidigungen usw. einmal habe ich hier in einem Thread von mir sogar dinge gelesen wie: wer nicht mal die Rechtschreibung beherrscht könne sowieso kein Spiel wie wow spielen weil er zu blöd dafür ist.
Solche Aussagen sind auch überhaupt nicht Hilfreich sonder einfach nur unnötig.


Und zu dem ganzen mit dem Legasteniker, das tönt ja vielleicht schön, aber ein Forum über ein Onlinespiel ist nicht dafür zuständig mein Deutsch zu verbessern (oder festigen wie du es geschrieben hast). Das ganze ist auch ein wenig kurzsichtig, kann es nicht sein das ich hier nicht über ein paar Inhaltliche Sachen im Spiel austauschen will und danach nur meine Rechtschreibung zum Thema wird. Nach dieser Logik dürften Legasteniker hier nur schreiben wenn sie sich gerne dauerkorrigieren lassen und dürften erst über das Eigentliche austauschen wenn sie die Rechtschreibung beherrschen.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung was genau in den Leuten vorgeht, die sich immer auf die Rechtschreibfehler anderer stürzen, um sie damit bloßzustellen. Ich kann nur vermuten, daß es etwas mit einer gewissen Machtposition zu tun hat, die diese Duden-Fanboys in solchen Situationen zumindest glauben dem anderen gegenüber zu besitzen. Dieses Gefasel à la "Retter der Sprachkultur" kauf ich jedenfalls niemandem ab. Und selbst wenn sie es damit ernst meinen, scheinen sie nich erkennen zu können, daß MMOGs, bzw. Foren für MMOGs, welche auch von Menschen genutzt werden, die ihre Sprache gerade noch lernen (z.B. Schüler), oder deren Muttersprache gar nicht (Hoch-)Deutsch ist, nicht unbedingt die nährbarsten Böden für ihr kulturelles Saatgut darstellen. Sowas sollen die mal lieber in ihren Facebook-Status posten. Da können die damit ihren "Freunden"  evtl. sogar ein "like" abringen.


Nichtsdestotrotz, mir tun auch manchmal die Augen weh, wenn ich so manches Kauderwelsch sehe. Aber wer bin ich denn, daß ich mich da als Oberlehrer aufspiele? Oder sollte man das lieber tun, um sich nich Egoismus vorwerfen zu lassen? Dafür, daß man  jemandem NICHT "etwas beibringt, indem man ihn bloßstellt", nur weil man meint, man sei auf dem Gebiet eine Instanz? oO xD Und was geht mich der Bildungststand oder die geistige Kapazität anderer an? Das kann einem doch vollkommen egal sein. Außer man will mit denen Nachwuchs zeugen, oder so...

Was ich allerdings auch ab und an mal mache, ist jemanden per /w auf 'nen Fehler aufmerksam zu machen. Aber auch nur dann, wenn er diesen Fehler öfter macht und die Gefahr bestünde, daß er dadurch Opfer dieser Duden-Fanyboys werden könnte. Zwar gibt es darauf auch mal negative Resonanzen, i.d.R. sind die Leute aber wesentlich dankbarer, als wenn man es in 'nem öffentlichen Channel rausposaunt. Und das mache ich nich, weil ich den Drang verspüre, dem anderen etwas beibringen zu müssen, sondern nur um diesen vermaledeiten Duden-Fanboys 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. ;D


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2011)

freezex schrieb:


> Also wenn ich von einem Flame rede dann rede ich nicht von einer einfachen Berichtigung, sondern vor allem von Beleidigungen usw. einmal habe ich hier in einem Thread von mir sogar dinge gelesen wie: wer nicht mal die Rechtschreibung beherrscht könne sowieso kein Spiel wie wow spielen weil er zu blöd dafür ist.
> Solche Aussagen sind auch überhaupt nicht Hilfreich sonder einfach nur unnötig.
> 
> 
> Und zu dem ganzen mit dem Legasteniker, das tönt ja vielleicht schön, aber ein Forum über ein Onlinespiel ist nicht dafür zuständig mein Deutsch zu verbessern (oder festigen wie du es geschrieben hast). Das ganze ist auch ein wenig kurzsichtig, kann es nicht sein das ich hier nicht über ein paar Inhaltliche Sachen im Spiel austauschen will und danach nur meine Rechtschreibung zum Thema wird.



Das ist jetzt feinster Opportunismus. Folgt man dem Thema aufmerksam, so wird die Berichtigung eines sprachlichen Fehlers im öffentlichen Raum¹ unter Wahrung der Privatsphäre² sehr wohl mit einer Bloßstellung aka Flame gleichgesetzt und abschätzig bewertet. Schnell werden unterbewusst schlechte Erfahrungen mit seinen (ehemaligen) Lehrern zu einer Schutzphrase vom Oberlehrer. 
Es wird mit nicht mehr geprüften Mustern geantwortet. Wobei man wieder bei Edward Smith landet. 

Zum Thema man wolle sich ja nur inhaltlich austauschen und benötige damit keine Sorgfalt, dient nur der eigenen Bequemlichkeit und eben einem gewissen Opportunismus. Sprache, sowohl die Rechtschreibung wie die Grammatik, sind zwar im Grunde erstmal nur ein Gefäß für einen Inhalt. Doch wie bei einem fehlerhaften Krug, der das leckerste Bier der Welt tragen muss, geht aufgrund eben jener Nachlässigkeit im sprachlichen Bereich viel Inhalt verloren. 



> Nach dieser Logik dürften Legasteniker hier nur schreiben wenn sie sich gerne dauerkorrigieren lassen und dürften erst über das Eigentliche austauschen wenn sie die Rechtschreibung beherrschen.



Wie du auf derlei Blödsinn kommst, entzieht sich mir. Andererseits belegt es mein Vorwurf, dass man gerne Legastheniker benutzt um eigene Sprachvergewaltigungen, gerade durch Nicht-Legastheniker zu rechtfertigen. 


¹ Forum, Blogs, Chat
² Flüstern, PM, indirekte Verbesserungen durch gleiche Wortwahl z.B. das ganze vs das Ganze in einen Text einweben


----------



## Littletall (9. November 2011)

Ja, die Rechtschreibfehler...

Ich arbeite in einer Branche, wo man sehr wohl auf die korrekte Rechtschreibung achten muss, nämlich beim Anwalt. Das wär ziemlich peinlich, wenn da irgendwelche blöden Fehler sind und Rechtschreibprüfung ist Standard in längeren Schriftsätzen. Leider ist mein Chef ein Bindestrichfanatiker...niemand schreibt heute noch mit Bindestrich *argh*

Ok, aber zum Thema:

Ich mach mich gern vor dem PC über grässliche Rechtschreibfehler lustig, korrigiere sie aber nicht. Ich weise nur meine Gildies darauf hin und auch nur, wenn sie ein Wort offensichtlich total falsch geschrieben haben und mir das in den Augen weh tut. Manchmal wird dann selbst darauf hingewiesen, was dass denn für ein blöder Fehler war und sich bedankt.

Bei mir selbst ist aber ein Phänomen aufgefallen....

Schreibe ich in WoW im Chat, passieren mir mehr Rechtschreibfehler als sonst. Z.B. dass ich nämlich mit h schreibe. Das ist mir ganz schön peinlich dann immer. Das H ist doch gar nicht in der Nähe vom Ä.
Außerdem schreibe ich immer mit 10-Fingern (liegt an meinem Beruf) und es kann passieren, dass ich mal verrutsche. Aber den Buchstabensalat erkennt man sofort als Vertipper und wird von mir sofort korrigiert.

Zum Thema Legastheniker:

In einem Forum lernte ich jemanden kennen, der wirklich übel schrieb. Ich hab ICQ-Nummern mit ihm ausgetauscht und dann hat er gemeint, er kann einfach nicht gut schreiben, sei wohl eine Schwäche.

Ich hab dann gemeint, dass ich es schon schaffe, ihm Rechtschreibung beizubringen und hab bei unseren Gesprächen wirklich jedes einzelne Wort korrigiert. Das war vor 5 Jahren.
Und heute? Der schreibt wie eine Eins. So gut wie keine Fehler mehr vorhanden. Ich hab ihn letztens mal gelobt, dass er jetzt so gut schreibt (sein voriges hat wirklich Augenkrebs verursacht).
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob er wirklich eine Schwäche hatte, aber mit ein bisschen Mühe und Geduld kann jeder schreiben lernen.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. November 2011)

Ja, die Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche wird auch gern mal als Argument misbraucht...

"Hat mir wer.." hat aber mit Legasthenie soviel zu tun wie "Zahnwurzelresektion" mit "Angenehm".

Den Aussagen einiger zufolge, müssten ca.90% derer, die Schreibfehler produzieren an Legasthenie leiden. Kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, weil ich damit verbunden Angst um die Zukunft dieses Landes hätte..
A pro pos Leiden: Man leidet ja an dieser Schwäche nicht wahr? Wenn ich an Zahnschmerzen leide, unternehme ich etwas dagegen. 
Ich stelle mich nicht auf einem öffentlichen Platz und zeige den Menschen wo genau der Schmerz sitzt und antworte auf die Frage:"Warum gehst Du nicht zum Zahnarzt?" mit "Ich hab ne Zahnarzt-Besuchschwäche"


----------



## IkilledKenny (11. November 2011)

http://porned.me/vollidioten-im-internet

Der erste Teil des Videos passt ganz gut zum Thema


----------



## Nisbo (11. November 2011)

Was mir des öfteren passiert ist das ich Buchstaben vertausche, also aus einem "und" wird dann ein "udn", hier am Rechner auf Arbeit fällt das sofort auf da das Wort rot unterlegt wird, zu Hause fällt es mir meistens beim Querlesen nicht weiter auf, vermutlich auch wegen der angesprochenen englischen Studie ^^

Was mir aber manchmal schon sorgen macht ist das ich beim tippen irgendwie schneller bin (gerade passiert "irgendschie" geschrieben) als mit dem denken. Das kann man schwer beschreiben, passiert nicht oft aber wenn es passiert (gerade wieder kam ein "nich toft") dann nervt es mich schon.Und ab und zu passiert es dann auch mal das dadurch Sätze keinen Sinn mehr ergeben.

Das harmloseste ist noch wenn man statt "mal" --> "malö" schreibt weil man einfach das ö noch mit erwischt hat.

Andere Leute flamen tue ich nie, aber über "Laichen" die gesucht werden freue ich mich doch auch immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Dexis (12. November 2011)

» schrieb:


> Das schöne an WoW ist, durch viele Abkürzungen, Vereinfachungen etc., dass man sich durch gute Rechtschreibung und einen halbwegs ausformulierten Satz bereits von der breiten Masse abheben kann. Das mache ich beispielsweise bei der Raidsuche so - und es funktioniert gut.
> Denkt man an die Vorurteile (Kiddies, Assis und was es nicht alles geben soll...) und die besonders harten Fälle im Handelschat, und liest neben 3 Zeilen langem Abkürzungsgewusel mal einen vollständigen Satz, dann bewerte ich persönlich die Person, die den kompletten Satz geschrieben hat, sowohl spielerisch als auch im Umgang mit anderen Spielern, in der Regel höher als die anderen Handelschatschreiber.
> Für mich dient es unter anderem also einer Art "Vorauswahl".
> 
> Mag sein, dass das jetzt nicht auf alle Personen zutrifft und das Mancher das für fragwürdig hält da Rechtschreibung nicht zwangsläufig von Intelligenz etc. abhängt, aber so habe ich mir das angewöhnt und kann es auch nicht ablegen.


Würde ich ohne Umwege komplett so unterschreiben.



J_0_T schrieb:


> Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das der abkürzungsdschungel schon in der anfangszeit von wow eingezug gehalten hat. Klar klingt Höhle des Wehklagens genial oder Burg Schattenfang, nur leider kam es sehr schnell in mode daraus HDW und BSF zu machen und das breitete sich doch sehr schnell aus.


Es kommt eben auf die Mischung an. Die Chatsprache ist eine kleine Besonderheit gegenüber anderen Plattformen wie z.B. einem Forum ('to chat' wird ja auch mit Wörtern wie plaudern, schwätzen oder tratschen übersetzt) weil die Schrift hier sehr schnelllebig sein muss. Daher setzt sich vor allem in Chats das Benutzen von Abkürzungen oder das Weglassen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung durch.
Wie aus dem ersten Zitat oben bereits zu lesen ist, kann eine vernünftige Mischung von Ausgeschriebenem und Abgekürztem nicht nur übersichtlicher sondern auch deutlich angenehmer zu lesen sein. Solche Sätze wie z.B. "LfG BoT 10er HMs only, biete DK 15k dps + tankEQ" passen zwar in eine Zeile und jeder versteht mehr oder weniger den Inhalt, es ist aber ehrlich gesagt eine Vergewaltigung der Augen und würde bei mir bei einer Suche kaum Anklang finden.


----------



## J_0_T (12. November 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es kommt eben auf die Mischung an. Die Chatsprache ist eine kleine Besonderheit gegenüber anderen Plattformen wie z.B. einem Forum ('to chat' wird ja auch mit Wörtern wie plaudern, schwätzen oder tratschen übersetzt) weil die Schrift hier sehr schnelllebig sein muss. Daher setzt sich vor allem in Chats das Benutzen von Abkürzungen oder das Weglassen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung durch.
> Wie aus dem ersten Zitat oben bereits zu lesen ist, kann eine vernünftige Mischung von Ausgeschriebenem und Abgekürztem nicht nur übersichtlicher sondern auch deutlich angenehmer zu lesen sein. Solche Sätze wie z.B. "LfG BoT 10er HMs only, biete DK 15k dps + tankEQ" passen zwar in eine Zeile und jeder versteht mehr oder weniger den Inhalt, es ist aber ehrlich gesagt eine Vergewaltigung der Augen und würde bei mir bei einer Suche kaum Anklang finden.



Okay da muss ich dir recht geben. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin musst e ich ein wenig nachdenken was der alltäglich chatauswurf zu bedeuten hat aber manschmal sieht man schon dinge die man nicht mal mit den englischen wörtern übersetzen kann.


----------



## win3ermute (12. November 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> vermutlich auch wegen der angesprochenen englischen Studie ^^



Welche Studie? Spar Dir das Nachsuchen; es gibt sie nicht.

Mit dieser angeblichen "englischen Studie" wurde nur bewiesen, wie schnell sich eine Falschbehauptung im Internet verbreitet und selbst nach Jahren als "Wahrheit" behauptet wird. Genau dazu diente das Ding einem Blogger namens David Harris, der zwar bestreitet, das Ding erfunden, aber genau zum Nachweis dieser "Legendenbildung" weiterverbreitet zu haben. Siehe Telepolis.


----------



## Harlech (15. November 2011)

Die deutsche Sprache ist gemeinhin Freeware, aber kein Open Source!

Natürlich passieren Fehler, aber wie schon mehrfach angesprochen, sind das die Dreher. 
Vieles was man so liest (und auch gerne mal überliest), ist ein "nicht auseinandersetzen" mit der Sprache. 
Wenn ich etwas schreibe, dann schreibe ich mit dem Anspruch verstanden zu werden, nicht mit dem Grundgedanken, mein Gegenüber wird mich schon verstehen, egal was ich so in die Tastatur jage. 
Ja, eine klare Sprache dauert länger beim Eintippen da nur die wenigsten perfekt das "10-Finger ich kann 200 Anschläge die Sekunde" beherrschen, aber das ist kein Grund so zu matschen mit den Wörtern.


----------



## 64K (15. November 2011)

Harlech schrieb:


> Die deutsche Sprache ist gemeinhin Freeware, aber kein Open Source!


Blödsinn


> Der Deutsche Bundestag hat seiner Über-
> zeugung Ausdruck gegeben, dass – ich zi-
> tiere aus dem Plenarprotokoll vom 26. März
> 1998 – „sich die Sprache im Gebrauch
> ...


http://www.kas.de/upload/themen/deutschesprache/Eroeffnung_2009.pdf



http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/15/15701/1.html

Eins finde ich in diesem Artikel aber sehr interessant


> Da natürliche Sprachen jedoch mehrfach redundant sind, werden auch solche Hürden schnell gemeistert. Mit anderen Worten: natürliche Sprachen sichern alles mehrfach ab, zum Beispiel mithilfe von Präpositionen, Deklination und Wortstellung. Damit die Botschaft auch dann noch ankommt, wenn der Sprecher lispelt oder nuschelt oder Probleme mit der die das Artikeln hat. Diese Redundanz erleichtert nicht nur die mündliche Kommunikation, sondern auch den Schriftverkehr und damit die Lektüre.


WoW. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen ;-)


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> . Solche Sätze wie z.B. "LfG BoT 10er HMs only, biete DK 15k dps + tankEQ" passen zwar in eine Zeile und jeder versteht mehr oder weniger den Inhalt, es ist aber ehrlich gesagt eine Vergewaltigung der Augen und würde bei mir bei einer Suche kaum Anklang finden.




Na ja hätte er geschrieben " Ich suche eine Schlachtzugsgruppe für die Bastion des Zwielichts in der nur Bosse auf erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad bekämpft werden. Ich biete euch meinen Todesritter der durchschnittlich 15.000 Schaden pro Sekunde macht und zusätzlich noch eine für die Verteidigung der Gruppe geeignete Ausrüstung mit sich führt" wie hätte das gewirkt?

Zum einen wäre wohl der chat bei vielen sehr voll geworden und zum anderen hätten ihn viele wohl als komischen Kauz eingestuft. Warum sollte man keine Abkürzungen oder Fachbegriffe benutzen, um seinen Text übersichtlicher zu gestallten und schneller schreiben zu können. Genau dafür sind sie ja erfunden worden. BoT schreibt sich halt viel schneller und trotzdem kann es jeder WOW spieler verstehen.

Gruß


----------



## Super PePe (17. November 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja hätte er geschrieben " Ich suche eine Schlachtzugsgruppe für die Bastion des Zwielichts in der nur Bosse auf erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad bekämpft werden. Ich biete euch meinen Todesritter der durchschnittlich 15.000 Schaden pro Sekunde macht und zusätzlich noch eine für die Verteidigung der Gruppe geeignete Ausrüstung mit sich führt" wie hätte das gewirkt?
> 
> Zum einen wäre wohl der chat bei vielen sehr voll geworden und zum anderen hätten ihn viele wohl als komischen Kauz eingestuft. Warum sollte man keine Abkürzungen oder Fachbegriffe benutzen, um seinen Text übersichtlicher zu gestallten und schneller schreiben zu können. Genau dafür sind sie ja erfunden worden. BoT schreibt sich halt viel schneller und trotzdem kann es jeder WOW spieler verstehen.
> 
> Gruß



Es geht mehr um den Mix aus Englisch und Deutsch. Das Ende vom Lied sind dann FFS- Raids. "Free for Sale?" "Nein First For Second, du noop"


----------



## Fedaykin (17. November 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja hätte er geschrieben " Ich suche eine Schlachtzugsgruppe für die Bastion des Zwielichts in der nur Bosse auf erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad bekämpft werden. Ich biete euch meinen Todesritter der durchschnittlich 15.000 Schaden pro Sekunde macht und zusätzlich noch eine für die Verteidigung der Gruppe geeignete Ausrüstung mit sich führt" wie hätte das gewirkt?



Schön, dass du gleich in das nächste Extrem verfällst. Niemand hat behauptet, dass ein Gesuch derart klingen muss.


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schön, dass du gleich in das nächste Extrem verfällst. Niemand hat behauptet, dass ein Gesuch derart klingen muss.




Na ja was heißt extrem. Klar meine variante ist schwachsinning aber die Variante mit abkürzungen find ich zB völlig normal

LfG BoT 10er HMs only, biete DK 15k dps + tankEQ

Schauen wir uns das ganze doch ma an

LfG = völlig gebräuchlich, wird ständig verwedet versteht jeder
BoT = Jeder Raider kennt die abkürzung ob nun BoT oder BdZ 
10er HMS only = sollte auch klar sein hardmodes im 10er das only köntne gern auch ein nur sein aber das ist nun wirklich keine große sache
DK = Todesritter kürzt keiner mit TR ab hat sich halt eingebürgert in wow.
15k = k für tausend wird nicht nur in wow verwendet
dps = wie dk hat sich die englische abkürzung eingebürgert, hier vermutlich aufgrund zuerst englischer addons.
tank = ein völlig normaler wow begriff für den es nicht mal ein deutsches austauschwort gibt (Beschützer? verteidiger oder gar wörtlich panzer?)
EQ = ich glaub das schreibt man nur weil es die leute immer falsch schreiben^^

Gruß


----------



## Super PePe (17. November 2011)

only biete tank mit equip, av gearcheck bei gaga

mehr dada geht nun nicht mehr


und es geht hier nicht um die Abkürzungen


siehe lf verzauberer /w me


----------



## Dexis (17. November 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja hätte er geschrieben " Ich suche eine Schlachtzugsgruppe für die Bastion des Zwielichts in der nur Bosse auf erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad bekämpft werden. Ich biete euch meinen Todesritter der durchschnittlich 15.000 Schaden pro Sekunde macht und zusätzlich noch eine für die Verteidigung der Gruppe geeignete Ausrüstung mit sich führt" wie hätte das gewirkt?
> 
> Zum einen wäre wohl der chat bei vielen sehr voll geworden und zum anderen hätten ihn viele wohl als komischen Kauz eingestuft. Warum sollte man keine Abkürzungen oder Fachbegriffe benutzen, um seinen Text übersichtlicher zu gestallten und schneller schreiben zu können. Genau dafür sind sie ja erfunden worden. BoT schreibt sich halt viel schneller und trotzdem kann es jeder WOW spieler verstehen.


Wie die anderen bereits angemerkt haben hast du mein Anliegen wohl nicht ganz verstanden. Es geht mir nicht um das eigentliche Abkürzen vieler Begriffe um schneller zu schreiben (das mache ich ja selbst jeden Tag), sondern um das Abkürzen nur des Abkürzens willen. Soll heißen: wenn ich im Handelschat unterwegs bin um z.B. meine Berufe anzubieten/einen anderen Berufler suche oder für eine Instanz suche/mich dafür anbiete, dann achte ich doch ziemlich genau darauf was die Leute schreiben.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: ich achte darauf, wieviel Mühe sie sich geben. Einem Spieler der einen Satz wie "_Todesritter DD (ilvl 376) sucht Gruppe für BoT möglichst mit Hardmodes, ersatzweise auch als Tank_" schreibt, würde ich viel eher bei einer Suche ansprechen als jemanden mit dem Satz "_LfG BoT 10er HMs only, biete DK 15k dps + tankEQ_". Auch wenn viele den Vergleich immer sehr spitz ansehen, hat das für mich auch ein wenig mit einer (Be-)Werbung zu tun. Wenn ich einen neuen Job suche und in der Zeitung stöbere, welche Anzeige wirkt dann im ersten Augenblick vertrauensvoller: "_Gepr. Ing. gst. für Fst. in Vzt._" oder "_Wir suchen ab sofort einen gepr. Ingenieur und bieten eine Festanstellung in Vollzeit._" ?

Was ich eigentlich gar nicht anschneiden wollte, in diesem Kontext aber erwähnt werden muss ist, dass ein Gutteil der Spieler die sich nur mit Abkürzungen im Chat arrangieren können, oftmals noch mit absichtlichen Rechtschreib- und Kommatafehlern um sich werfen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Beispiele dafür wären "_Noch 5 Dds für Bt Clearerfolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1_" oder "_SUCHE MAGE ZUM DALA PORTEN GIBT AUCH TG_" (wichtig: die Zeile muss dreimal hintereinander wiederholt werden!^^). Leider kommt es erfahrungsgemäß hinzu, dass die meisten genau dieser Leute auch jene sind die überall ihren Senf in Form von Motzerei, Spieler niedermachen und Beleidigungen hinzugeben. Und dann wundert es keinen mehr wenn das Spielen in der Gemeinschaft (Gruppe oder Schlachtzug) langsam vor die Hunde geht (oder es bereits ist).

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: keiner erwartet von jedem Spieler, dass er die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefuttert hat. Aber nur der Versuch, mit ein wenig eigener Mühe das Ganze etwas abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten kann durchaus zu einem angenehmeren Ton führen. Und wenn man sich wohl fühlt, muss auch nicht alles im Chat kommentiert, beleidigt oder verunstaltet werden.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. März 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber nicht minder aktuell, darum zerr' ich ihn mal wieder ans Licht statt einen neuen zu eröffnen. Folgendes grad im offiziellen Forum bei einer Schurken-Konversation gelesen:

"ihr macht mich fertig....in *deutsch*... ich steppe das gemisch an, dann cloak [...]? oder use ich sofort shadowcance und caste dann hinterhalt"

Ein Traum, nicht wahr? Dass er es laut eigener Aussage vermeintlich in deutscher Sprache zu schreiben versuchte war angesichts der benutzten Begriffe dann der Grund warum ich diesen Satz mal für die Nachwelt festhalten wollte.^^


----------



## Der Papst (27. März 2012)

ich bekomme regelmäßig Tobsuchtsanfälle, wenn ich lese:

"Suche WEN, der..."(hier kann man jegliches Gesuch einsetzen), oder auch sehr häufig verwendet: "Kann WER mir *** herstellen" bzw "WER da, der..."


Alternativ eine Dame aus unserer Gilde, die den Unterschied zwischen "den" und "denn" bzw "wen" und "wenn" nicht kennt. Sie ist der Meinung, dass es nur die Schreibweise mit jeweils zwei "n" gibt, und es lediglich anders ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Groar (27. März 2012)

WEM ist Tol Barad grade? Auch toll...

Ich unterscheide auch zwischen "Vertippern" und, nennen wir es mal "Mangelerscheinungen".
Wenn jemand im Handels-Chat seinen Lieblings-Irgendwas anpreist/verteidigt und den dann nicht mal richtig schreiben kann,
dann ist das für mich eine Steilvorlage, der ich nicht widerstehen kann.

Und warum? Weil ich es kann!


----------



## Tyngir (27. März 2012)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> In Chats ist es aber wahrscheinlich schon seit Erfindung selbiger gängig Grammatik und Groß/Kleinschreibung zu ignorieren.Aber bei Fehlern wie "kucken" finde ich schon, dass man denjenigen freundlich darauf hinweisen sollte.



Da ich noch aus einer Zeit stamme in der jedes Bit das über die Leitung ging bezahlt werden musste.... damals war es einfach so das sich Abkürzungen und eine generelle Kleinschreibung in Chats und auch Foren (damals noch BBS) durchsetzten um Kosten zu sparen. Obwohl das heute, in Zeiten von DSL nicht mehr der Fall ist hab ich kein Problem damit wenn Abkürzungen verwendet werden. Aber es nervt einfach nur wenn Leute es nicht mal schaffen völlig banale Worte auch nur Ansatzweise im richtigen Kontext zu benutzen, bzw diese richtig zu schreiben. Und wie auch andere hier schon schrieben ist es nur fair, das, wenn man sich das schon antun muss, es auch mal mit einem Flame zu beantworten.

Gruß
Tyngir


----------



## dreifragezeichen (27. März 2012)

lang lebe die pisa studie^^

ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man im satz das das mit "s" oder "ss" oder auch "ß" verwechselt und oder keine kommas im satz einbaut, ich raffe das zum teil auch nicht. ABER grundkenntnisse in der rechtschreibung sollte vorhanden sein. groß- und kleinschreibung braucht man in wow nicht, wenn einer wert darauf legt und so schreibt, ist auch gut.

wenn man nicht weisst wie was geschrieben wird, googel hilft 



cu


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. März 2012)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> lang lebe die pisa-studie^^
> 
> ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man im satz das das mit "s" oder "ss" oder auch "ß" verwechselt und/oder keine kommas kommata im satz einbaut, ich raffe das zum teil auch nicht. ABER grundkenntnisse in der rechtschreibung sollten vorhanden sein. groß- und kleinschreibung braucht man in wow nicht, wenn einer wert darauf legt und so schreibt, ist auch gut.
> 
> ...



/fix'd (ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten) 

Nein, mal im Ernst: Ein gewisses Maß an ordentlicher Rechtschreibung und Grundkenntnissen in Grammatik sollte zumindest bei Muttersprachlern vorhanden sein, um den allgemeinen Lesefluss (auch im Handelchannel) zu erleichtern. Texte, die so schlecht geschrieben sind, dass es beim Lesen weh tut, mag einfach niemand.


----------



## Nisbo (27. März 2012)

So so: Handelchannel ^^


----------



## dreifragezeichen (27. März 2012)

mist eigentor geschossen, aber danke für die verbesserung @ HitotsuSatori

suche jetzt strick um mich zu erschiessen xD


----------



## villain (27. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> /fixed (ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten)



und nur so nebenbei: http://www.duden.de/...chreibung/Komma

der plural kann sowohl kommata als auch kommas sein 



btt: ob es nun im handelschannel oder (hier) im forum ist: so lange ich etwas beim ersten mal lesen verstehe, meckere ich ja nicht rum, aber wenn sich mir der sinn nach mehrmaligem lesen immer noch nicht erschließt, dann gebe ich auch gerne mal meine meinung dazu ab.. 

wenn mal jemand 'udn' anstatt 'und' oder so schreibt, dann ist das ja nicht schlimm - passiert mir in der eile auch, aber was man manchmal so zu lesen bekommt... /seufz .. da denke ich mir auch immer wieder: "pisa-studie lässt grüßen..!"


----------



## Derulu (27. März 2012)

"Schreiben" war noch nie ein Teil des Prüfungsstoffes der Pisa-Studien 

Dieser besteht aus Mathematik, Lesefähigkeit (inkl. sinnerfassendes Lesen - der Punkt der Deutschen und Österreichern die meisten Probleme bereitet) und Naturwissenschaften


----------



## Fremder123 (27. März 2012)

Ich bin halt einfach der Meinung dass solche schlimmen Entgleisungen in einem Forum nicht sein müssen. Es ist weder Live-Chat noch SMS, die Konversation in einem Forum lebt von zeitnahen Erwiderungen, nicht aber von sekundenschnellen Antworten. Es bleibt mehr als genug Zeit um nochmal drüberzulesen. Muss ja dann nicht fehlerfrei sein, aber wenigstens leserlich. Und dank der Editier-Funktion kann man auch im Nachhinein noch korrigieren. Mancher wird sich fragen: Wozu die Mühe? Nun, ich schätze einfach, dass ein halbwegs fehlerfreier Text deutlich ernster genommen wird als einer, den man kaum versteht und wo der Augenkrebs an der Pupille um Einlass bittet. Und ernst genommen werden... das wollen wir doch eigentlich alle im Regelfall. Klappt nicht immer, aber man muss es ja nicht noch selbst provozieren.^^

Für hartes Denglisch gilt im Übrigen dasselbe, auch ein Spiel-Jargon kennt Grenzen.


----------



## BoP78 (28. März 2012)

Richtig - gib Denglisch keine Chance und use Dein Brain


----------



## Nøstrømø (28. März 2012)

groar schrieb:
			
		

> WEM ist Tol Barad grade? Auch toll...





Gnorfal schrieb:


> Auf Sachen wie "..hat mir wer.." oder "...wer hat *den* etwas Wasser für mich.." antworte ich im Chat immer nur:
> 
> "Schantall, komm wech bei die Asis und bring die Fahrad vor Tür im Keller!"



Ruhrpott ganz klar 

Dialog aus Bottrop: "Wem hört Rad vor Tür?" - "Ich ich ich"


----------



## Hakaba (28. März 2012)

aber ich muß ehrlich sagen...da sieht man mal wie abgestumpft die community ist, die sich an sowas hochzieht und aufgeilt. ^^ sicher gibt es genug exemplare wo man nur den kopf schütteln kann. seien es die abkürzungsfanatiker oder die erbsenzähler, die dich auf jeden fehler hinweisen. nur finde ich es taurig wie sich das miteinander im laufe der zeit entwickelt hat.


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. März 2012)

Wer hatte denn da Langeweile ?

Der Beitrag ist von November.... 

Ok, das Problem besteht weiterhin, aber kein Grund hier wieder alte Socken aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. März 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Wer hatte denn da Langeweile ?
> 
> Der Beitrag ist von November....
> 
> Ok, das Problem besteht weiterhin, aber kein Grund hier wieder alte Socken aufzuwärmen.


Ach ja, wie hätte es der Herr denn gern? Neuen Thread zum gleichen Thema? Dann hättest Du Dich aufgeregt dass man doch mal die Suchfunktion nutzen solle. Gemäß dem Thread-Thema hab ich das Wort sogar ausgeschrieben und nicht nur SuFu benutzt. Toll was?

Ich spare mir das Dieter-Nuhr-Zitat, weil es zur Genüge strapaziert wurde. Denke es Dir einfach und handle entsprechend.


----------



## Manaori (28. März 2012)

Hmm... interessantes Thema, ich bin direkt froh dass der Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde  

Persönlich würde ich zwischen zwei Sachen unterscheiden: Einem Forum (zB. (oh Schreck, eine Abkürzung! Ich bin halt faul) eben hier buffed.de) und WoW, welches in dem Falle wohl gleichzusetzen mit den Chats ist. 
In einem Forum bemühe ich mich ganz klar um gute Rechtschreibung. Ich bin jemand, der automatisch - das soll kein Angriff sein! - einen Beitrag danach bewertet, wie er geschrieben ist. Ist er verständlich, machen die Worte im Kontext Sinn, ist der Text gut durchdacht - und am Ende noch gut geschrieben! - dann ist er top. Habe ich allerdings sowas wie "ey alder jetz kom ma in de pötte un erzehl kein shit" (überzogenes Beispiel) dann ist der betreffende Kommentator bei mir automatisch unten durch. 
Wie jemand hier ganz richtig gesagt hat, weiß ich nicht, wer hinter dem PC sitzt. Aber eben darum hab ich nur die Möglichkeit, ihn nach dem zu bewerten, was ich von ihm sehe - und das ist sein geschriebenes Wort. Ebenso weiß ich, dass viele auch mich nach dem bewerten werden, was ich schreibe und wie ich es schreibe, und da ich mich ungern unter meinem Wert verkaufe, achte ich zumindest in einer ernsthaften Diskussion durchaus auf Rechtschreibung, Interpunktion etc. und bin auch nicht beleidigt, wenn ich korrigiert werde, solange dies in angemessenem Ramen passiert. Persönlich halte ich es ebenso. Im Normalfall korrigiere ich in einem Forum niemanden (außer bei inhaltlichen Sachen in einer Diskussion) und wenn doch, dann, weil mir etwas wirklich extrem ins Auge fällt oder ich schlichtweg arge Probleme habe, den Text zu verstehen. Die meisten Fehler, die ich finde, behalte ich für mich - ist auch besser so, an mir ist ein Deutschlehrer verloren gegangen, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, meine Mutter hat mir statt MIlch den Duden gegeben, und so pingelig will ich keinem gegenüber sein. Das ist nämlich ebenso respektlos wie ich es als respektlos empfinde, wenn mich einer anschreibt mit "man eh wat wilse eg vo mia" und ernsthaft erwartet, ich würde das verstehen (wollen) und auch noch antworten (wollen). 

Im Chat - in diesem Falle WoW - merke ich, dass es echt abhängig ist davon, mit wem ich schreibe. Ich passe mich so gesehen meinen Mitspielern an. Mache ich mit nem Kumpel RP, ist es ganz klar, dass alle Regeln der Rechtschreibung beachtet werden. Schreibe ich hingegen im Handelschannel bei einer Diskussion mit, kann es schonmal passieren, dass ich ein paar Buchstabendreher übersehe oder in der Eile sich mal ein Fehler einschleicht. Empfinde ich persönlich nicht als Problem. Was für mich jetzt speziell in WoW ein Problem ist - und weswegen in meinen Augen auch das Argument "man kann ja drüberlesen" nicht zieht - ist, dass eben jenes in WoW bei längeren Nachrichten schlichtweg nicht möglich ist. Zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass ich bei einem längeren Text im Chatfenster nicht mal eben per Mausklick oder Pfeiltaste die paar Wörter zurückgehen kann um zu sehen, ob das auch alles noch Sinn macht. Da muss ich entweder abschicken und ggfs. mit Fehlern leben oder alles löschen und neu schreiben. Ich glaube, dass sich manche Fehler - zumindest im Satzbau - echt dadurch erklären lassen, dass einem in WoW die Möglichkeit zum drüberlesen nicht gegeben ist. 

Ob und welche Fehler ich korrigiere, bzw. wie, das hängt von der Situation ab. Wenn einer wiederholt für eine Gruppe für den "lichtkönig" sucht, schreibe ich durchaus im Handelschannel, ob er Arthas denn tatsächlich für so erleuchtet hält oder dergleichen. In meinen Augen kein Flame, sondern eher ein... naja, humorvolles drauf aufmerksam machen? Mir fallen da grade die Worte nicht ein  
Hat jemand zB in einem Gildensuchmakro einen auffallenden Fehler drin, dann whispere ich ihn an, damit er das korrigieren kann. Es gibt vermutlich durchaus noch Leute, die bei einer Gilden- bzw Raidstammsuche noch nach der Rechtschreibung gehen, weil das eben das einzige ist, wodurch sie den Mitspieler bewerten können, ohne ihn zu kennen (wobei ich da natürlich nur von mir ausgehen kann). Öffentlich eigentlich selten - generell mache ich im HC eigentlich nur dann auf arge Fehler aufmerksam, wenn sie etwas sind, über das man lachen kann und als Schreiber, wenn man ihn sieht, im Normalfall selbst ebenso drüber lacht. Passiert mir ja auch oft genug. "Über ihm kackte ein Ast" und so'n Kram. Shit happens (uups Anglizismen). 
Ist etwas absolut nicht leserlich, vermute ich ohnehin prinzipiell schonmal einen Troll dahinter bzw einen, der zu faul ist, sich auch nur ansatzweise Mühe zu geben. Wer nicht versucht, verstanden zu werden, der wird auch nicht verstanden von mir und da wird von mir nicht mehr als ein Whisper kommen, was zur Hölle er denn eigentlich damit meint. Je nach Antwort hilft man dann aus beim Korrigieren - oder nicht. 

Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht - auch außerhalb von WoW - dass die meisten Leute KOrrekturen bei groben bzw bei Wiederholungsfehlern gerne annehmen.Wobei es natürlich darauf ankommt, wie sie formuliert werden. Ein "Oh Mann, lern doch schreiben, du Kind!" wird vermutlich anders aufgefasst als ein "Du, versteh das bitte nicht falsch, aber es schreibt sich [...] und nicht [...] ", sagt zumindest meine Erfahrung.  


Und nun könnt ihr euch auf mich stürzen, ich war nämlich schlichtweg zu faul, diese Textwand jetzt nochmal durchzulesen!


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie hätte es der Herr denn gern? Neuen Thread zum gleichen Thema? Dann hättest Du Dich aufgeregt dass man doch mal die Suchfunktion nutzen solle. Gemäß dem Thread-Thema hab ich das Wort sogar ausgeschrieben und nicht nur SuFu benutzt. Toll was?
> 
> Ich spare mir das Dieter-Nuhr-Zitat, weil es zur Genüge strapaziert wurde. Denke es Dir einfach und handle entsprechend.



Das war dein 2000. Beitrag - Glückwunsch.

Nur Schade das du ihn zum Scheiße schreiben verballert hast.


Halt...

... schreibst du ja meistens.


----------



## BoP78 (28. März 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Das war dein 2000. Beitrag - Glückwunsch.
> 
> Nur Schade das du ihn zum Scheiße schreiben verballert hast.
> 
> ...



Hm - ne - er hat schon recht.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. März 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Das war dein 2000. Beitrag - Glückwunsch.
> 
> Nur Schade das du ihn zum Scheiße schreiben verballert hast.
> 
> ...


Uh, welch reife und erwachsene Reaktion, das trifft mich natürlich bis ins Mark. Dann aber erblicke ich die Ironie des Inhalts zur Fäkaläußerung - ist diese doch jener gleichgestellt - verzeih also, wenn ich mir ein amüsiertes Hüsteln erlaube. Hier hast ein Taschentuch, scheint Dich ja tief getroffen zu haben. Ich muss Dich überdies enttäuschen, mit dem Zwotausendsten hab ich anderswo Scheiße verzapft, der Counter zählt nun mal unabhängig mit. Schon tragisch wenn man nach über 480 eigenen Beiträgen die Forenfunktionen immer noch nicht kennt.^^ Ebenso tragisch, wenn man nach sovielen Beiträgen des Lesens immer noch nicht mächtig ist, sonst wäre Dir aufgefallen dass ich explizit das Alter des Threads betonte, mich jedoch nicht auf einen Post bezog sondern lediglich das Thema aufgriff. Im Sinne all jener, die immer und überall "Nutze Sufu!!11" schreien. Womit wir wieder bei Dir und Deiner Beziehung zu Dieter Nuhr wären. Herrje, was für ein Stress.

Für den Glückwunsch mache ich aber dann doch artig einen Knicks. Auch wenn ich meistens nur Scheiße schreibe, so doch gebührend manierlich untermalt. Und ich bin geneigt Dir freimütig zuzustimmen, was die kotigen Inhalte anbelangt. Denn ist der Ruf erst ruiniert undsoweiter. Wäre also durchaus eine Überlegung wert, danke noch einmal, diesmal für den Denkanstoß.


----------



## piddybundy (28. März 2012)

Es sollte nie vergessen werden,dass wir WOW auf europäische Server in deutscher Sprache spielen .Es ist immer mit Spielern aus angrenzenden Nachbarländern zu rechnen. Ich sehe deshalb Toleranz als meine oberste Pflicht an.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

Hakaba schrieb:


> ..da sieht man mal wie abgestumpft die community ist, die sich an sowas hochzieht und aufgeilt. ...seien es die abkürzungsfanatiker oder die erbsenzähler, die dich auf jeden fehler hinweisen...



Kannst du mir den Zusammenhang zwischen Abkürzungsfanatiker, Erbsenzähler und Abgestumpftheit erklären? Ich hab´s nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gazeran (28. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Uh, welch reife und erwachsene Reaktion, das trifft mich natürlich bis ins Mark. Dann aber erblicke ich die Ironie des Inhalts zur Fäkaläußerung - ist diese doch jener gleichgestellt - verzeih also, wenn ich mir ein amüsiertes Hüsteln erlaube. Hier hast ein Taschentuch, scheint Dich ja tief getroffen zu haben. Ich muss Dich überdies enttäuschen, mit dem Zwotausendsten hab ich anderswo Scheiße verzapft, der Counter zählt nun mal unabhängig mit. Schon tragisch wenn man nach über 480 eigenen Beiträgen die Forenfunktionen immer noch nicht kennt.^^ Ebenso tragisch, wenn man nach sovielen Beiträgen des Lesens immer noch nicht mächtig ist, sonst wäre Dir aufgefallen dass ich explizit das Alter des Threads betonte, mich jedoch nicht auf einen Post bezog sondern lediglich das Thema aufgriff. Im Sinne all jener, die immer und überall "Nutze Sufu!!11" schreien. Womit wir wieder bei Dir und Deiner Beziehung zu Dieter Nuhr wären. Herrje, was für ein Stress.
> 
> Für den Glückwunsch mache ich aber dann doch artig einen Knicks. Auch wenn ich meistens nur Scheiße schreibe, so doch gebührend manierlich untermalt. Und ich bin geneigt Dir freimütig zuzustimmen, was die kotigen Inhalte anbelangt. Denn ist der Ruf erst ruiniert undsoweiter. Wäre also durchaus eine Überlegung wert, danke noch einmal, diesmal für den Denkanstoß.



Fremder123 vs Bandit 1
 	1 	: 	0

Musste ich ma rauslassen


----------



## Manaori (28. März 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Es sollte nie vergessen werden,dass wir WOW auf europäische Server in deutscher Sprache spielen .Es ist immer mit Spielern aus angrenzenden Nachbarländern zu rechnen. Ich sehe deshalb Toleranz als meine oberste Pflicht an.



Das heißt also, da ich aus Österreich komme, habe ich einen Freifahrtsschein zur Schlechtschreibung? Selbst wenn ich auf einem englischen Server spielen würde, würde ich mir Mühe geben, da sogar noch mehr o.O Dieses Argument geht mir nicht ganz ein. Meinst du jetzt, dass man je nach Dialekt, also Gegend verschieden schreibt, was ja manchmal durchaus der Fall ist? Oder dass "Ausländer", also NIcht-Deutsche (was Österreicher, Schweizer sowie alles nicht Deutschsprachige miteinschließt) schonmal automatisch nicht so "richtig" schreiben können wie der Durchschnittsdeutsche? (Überspitzt gesagt, aber wenn das so gemeint ist, werd ich böse  ) Diese Unterscheidung finde ich irgendwie seltsam, die Schriftsprache ist ja in allen drei Ländern (gut, in der Schweiz nicht in allen Kantons, aber sonst) die gleiche, nämlich Hochdeutsch. Oder geht es um die nicht deutsprachigen Länder? Warum sollten die auf deutschen Servern spielen, wenn nicht zu Zwecken des Erlernens der Sprache, als welche sie sich aber über die Korrekturen eher freuen sollten? Verstehst du, worauf ich hinauswill? ^^
Aber vielleicht versteh ich was falsch


----------



## villain (28. März 2012)

@manaori: der post von piddybundy scheint dich ja getroffen zu haben. du zitierst piddybundy sogar und übersiehst dabei die -meiner meinung nach- wichtigste aussage von piddybundy: 



piddybundy schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe deshalb Toleranz als meine oberste Pflicht an.



ich denke, er/ sie will allen, die nicht so deutsch nicht so gut beherrschen, nicht gleich einen freifahrt schein geben; auch behauptet piddybundy nicht, dass alle österreicher, schweizer ... automatisch schlechter deutsch sprechen (ok, sprechen mag ja sein  ... 'schreiben' ist wohl gemeint) 

vielmehr will piddybundy -meiner meinung nach- ganz einfach nur zu etwas mehr toleranz aufrufen. nicht mehr, aber eben auch nicht weniger..


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

villain schrieb:


> ..ganz einfach nur zu etwas mehr toleranz aufrufen.



Ich denke, ich habe eine recht hohe Fehlertoleranz (erlernt). Im Büro stapeln sich Aktenordner mit Bürgerbriefen - da findet man 'verschiedene Umgangsformen'.

Ein paar Beispiele:

_"Nach Abbruch einer RE-Fahrt wegen Nichterreichbarkeit des terminlich erforderlichen Anschlusses begab ich mich in Kenntnis der Abfahrtszeit der S7 zum S-Bahnsteig, um diesen Zug zum Zwecke des Erreichens des Busses am Bahnhof XY zu nutzen."
_Der S.-Sick-Leser. Sätze mit weniger als fünf Substantiven sind für ihn Unterschicht-Jargon. Theatralischer Hang zum Genitiv.

_"Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.. ..auf dem Papier und in der Theorie..  ..faktische Nichtgarantie.. ..Bildungseffekt.. ..Arzt und Krankenkasse lassen grüßen.. ..Gänseblümchenprinzip.. ..Traue keine Statistik.. ..avisiertes Abschreckungsprogramm.. ..Leidesnsgefährten.. ..ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.."
_BLA BLA BLA! Nervensäge und Brief-in-die-Länge-Zieher.  

_"Da ist er von A nach B gefahren und mit eine Taxe weiter, weil da ist kein Bus gefahren. Es wurde geändert, das man ohne Auto keine Schicht machen kann, denn außerhalb kommt man Schlecht mit Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel schon ohne Streik nicht weg."
_Scheint weiter unten in der Nahrungskette angesiedelt zu sein.

_"solch ein Schwachsinn.. ..Scheißdreck.. ..ich fasse es nicht.. ..hirnverbrannt.. ..schwachsinnige Ideen.."
_Ja, lass es raus, Baby! Aber wer kennt diese Stimmungslage nicht von sich selbst ;-)

Aber mein Lieblingssatz bleibt: _Der Zug schlich wie eine Wanderdüne._ 


Wie gesagt, eine gewisse Fehlertoleranz ist da. Aber wie bei den oben zitierten Schreiben, entsteht auch beim Lesen von "seid vor 2jahre acount noch niehmals gehakt" ein gewisses Bild bei mir im Kopf. 'Wie das bei dem wo ne Taxe geholt hat, ey!'


----------



## Totebone (28. März 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Es sollte nie vergessen werden,dass wir WOW auf europäische Server in deutscher Sprache spielen .Es ist immer mit Spielern aus angrenzenden Nachbarländern zu rechnen. Ich sehe deshalb Toleranz als meine oberste Pflicht an.



Klingt eher wie Rassismus "die Österreicher und Schweizer können alle nicht richtig deutsch, also behandeln wir sie als hätten sie ne schwere Sprachbehinderung"


----------



## Groar (28. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das heißt also, da ich aus Österreich komme,<...>Aber vielleicht versteh ich was falsch





aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich habe eine recht hohe Fehlertoleranz (erlernt).<...>Wie gesagt, eine gewisse Fehlertoleranz ist da. Aber wie bei den oben zitierten Schreiben, entsteht auch beim Lesen von "seid vor 2jahre acount noch niehmals gehakt" ein gewisses Bild bei mir im Kopf. 'Wie das bei dem wo ne Taxe geholt hat, ey!'



Ich hab die beiden Zitate wegen der Übersicht gekürzt.

@Manaori, so seh ich das auch. Wenn es ersichtlich ist, das derjenige es versucht, aber noch nicht richtig kann, gibt man Hilfestellung. Das mach ich dann auch gerne per Flüsternachricht.
So würde ich es auch von Anderen erwartet. Wenn ich beispielsweise auf Spanisch sagen will :"Das war Klasse" und es kommt aber dabei raus: "Das war der größte Mist aller Zeiten" dann wäre es schon schön, wenn mich einer fragt, *räusper* Dir ist schon klar was Du grade gesagt hast, oder? Das war...! Hast Du das auch wirklich sagen wollen?

@aufgeraucht
Eben diese verschiedenen Arten der Schreibweise findet man auch im Handels-Chat wieder. Und da kann ich einfach nicht anders als es den Leuten die es verdient haben um die Ohren zu hauen.
Null Toleranz hab ich z.B. bei Leuten, bei denen jedes zweite Wort mit Kackboon, oder L2P anfängt...


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Klingt eher wie Rassismus ...



Alles Sprachfaschisten!

Habe eben EINEN Satz in einem anderen Thread gelesen. Sage und schreibe acht Fehler. Das 'Legastheniker-Argument' zieht bei mir nicht mehr.

Nur ca. 5% sind diagnostizierte Legastheniker (Menschen mit überwiegend genetisch bedingter Lese- und Rechtschreib-STÖRUNG) und meines Wissens meiden die eher öffentliches Schreiben.
Der überwiegende Teil scheint mir mit Lese- und Rechtschreib-SCHWÄCHE durchtränkt zu sein. Und die Gründe für Letzteres liegen eher in unzureichender Beschulung und dem familiären/sozialen Umfeld.


----------



## piddybundy (28. März 2012)

Wieso wird nur Österreich und Schweiz angesprochen ? Schon mal auf den Globus geschaut welche Länder an uns angrenzen ? Oder wie groß ganz Europa ist ? Welche Schriftzeichen und Schreibregeln es gibt ?
Wir sind im geeinten Europa und das einzige was die Menschen stört sind Schreibfehler in Onlinegames.... 
Achja,nicht zu vergessen sind die Legastheniker,Analphabeten und Borussia Dortmund Fans .Es gibt im Leben,- und im Spiel wesentlich wichtigeres , als die Schreibweise anderer zu beurteilen. 
Selbst die Macher der Pisa Studien sehen das ein.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

Auch wenn das hier nur bedingt (eventuell zum Thema Abkürzungen) herpasst:

Eine Kollegin hat mir gerade eine Nachricht geschrieben: "wünsch dir einen schönen feierabend. lg sylvi". Sie verschickt ihre Nachrichten immer als Sprachmitteilung. Also klingelt bei mir das Telefon und eine Computerstimme liest vor: "Wünsch dir einen schönen Feierabend. Liter Gramm Sylvi"
Hab mich schlapp gelacht.


----------



## Wizzbeast (28. März 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Achja,nicht zu vergessen sind die Legastheniker,Analphabeten und Borussia Dortmund Fans .Es gibt im Leben,- und im Spiel wesentlich wichtigeres , als die Schreibweise anderer zu beurteilen.
> Selbst die Macher der Pisa Studien sehen das ein.



Tja nur vergeben die Macher der Pisa Studie keine Jobs, und ich weiß das eine Menge Personalchefs das nicht so sehen...


----------



## piddybundy (28. März 2012)

@Wizzbeast. Stimmt,das RL läßt für sowas kein leider Spielraum. 
Aber mir geht es darum ,dass Igor aus Moskau,der auf dem selben Server spielt wie sein Cousin Vitalie aus Köln,nicht zugeflammt werden sollte,nur weil er die deutsche Schrift nicht beherrscht (was auch grad den Einwurf beantwortet,warum andere Europäer auf deutsche Server spielen ).
Bei der Aktion war ich Live dabei,und das auf ein RP-Server (das sind diejenigen,die um Rücksicht um ihre Spielart bitten...).
Solange L2P,WTF,NOOB und LFG eine Daseinsberechtigung im Spiel hat,sollte ein : kan mich jemand helfen ! auch toleriert werden .


----------



## Ukmâsmú (28. März 2012)

das ganze thema find ich etwas sinnfrei. jeder rechtschreibflame hat vllt ein anderen Grund und auch die personen die dann flamen unterscheiden sich voneinadner. es gibt sicher die ewig nörgelnden besserwisser, die kennt jeder aus der schule, meist keine besonderen leuchten aber hauptsache möglichst oft antworten wiederhohlen und luft in schwingung versetzten das der rest den schwachsinn der verzapft wird auch zur kenntnis genommen wird.

dann gibt es auf der anderen seite sicher leute die sowas im affekt raus machen. beispiel: du bist in einer Gruppe und ein komischer wicht der andauernt nervt dumm rumpullt und was weiß ich was macht ist auch dabei. du bist schon bevor der irgendwas im chat geschrieben hat angenervt von der person. dann kommen dumme kommentare und dann reagiert man, wenn er dabei viele fehler macht, mal mit "lern du erst mal deutsch und dann l2p." oder was ähnliches.

trotzdem find ich sollte man den SINN der nachricht schon halbwegs erkennen können. das ist in einem SPIEL wichtig. und da hilft eine myriade Rechtschreibfehler in einem satz eben genausowenig wenn man a la von Kleist elend lange bullshit sätze so in einander verschachtelt das die botschaft in einer buchstabenlawine untergeht.


----------



## Totebone (28. März 2012)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Wieso wird nur Österreich und Schweiz angesprochen ? Schon mal auf den Globus geschaut welche Länder an uns angrenzen ? Oder wie groß ganz Europa ist ? Welche Schriftzeichen und Schreibregeln es gibt ?
> Wir sind im geeinten Europa und das einzige was die Menschen stört sind Schreibfehler in Onlinegames....
> Achja,nicht zu vergessen sind die Legastheniker,Analphabeten und Borussia Dortmund Fans .Es gibt im Leben,- und im Spiel wesentlich wichtigeres , als die Schreibweise anderer zu beurteilen.
> Selbst die Macher der Pisa Studien sehen das ein.


Ich erwähnte nur Österreich und Schweiz, weil ich mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen wollte, dass Österreicher und Schweizer automatisch schlecht deutsch können. Da gibs nämlich ernsthaft viele Menschen, die denken das jene schlechter deutsch können als andere was völliger Blödsinn is.


----------

